# Bin ich zu nett?



## Annovella (18. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, bzw. würde gerne Tipps von euch hören.

Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Skillungen. Darum gebe ich auch gerne Tipps an neulinge bzw. 70er die anscheinend keine 5 Minuten an ihrer Skillung nachgedacht haben.

1/3 der Spieler akzeptieren meine Tipps und sind sehr sehr glücklihc(ausnahmslos). 2/3 jedoch setzt mich direkt auf Ignor, was ich einfach nur behindert(ja wirklich behindert, da stimmt etwas im Kopf nicht) finde, da doch jeder der ein 70er Char hat acuh spass und evtl auch Erfolg haben möchte und dieser mit einer richtigen Skillung ein großer Schritt in diese Richtung ist.

Schaut euch diese Skillung an:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000 
Ist ein Karaequipter PvE Schurke der so wie er es gesagt hat 1x die Woche 10 Spiele 2on2 spielt, hier die Wertung:
2v2
Wertung: 1348
Persönliche Wertung: 1348
PvP
Ehrenhafte Siege gesamt: 4032
Also es gibt 2 möglichkeiten: Endweder von PvE auf PvP specc gehen für Arena und auf PvE bleiben.
Was hat sich dieser Spieler bei der Skillung gedacht? Eine PvE Schwertkampfskillung ohne Kampfkraft und Überraschungsangriffe? Solarplexus und Riposte im PvE? Nur 3/5 auf Tücke anstatt bis Tödlichkeit 5/5 zu skillen? Kann man Illidan sappen? Bringt Ghostly Strike soviel das man 16 Pkt in Täuschung steckt?


Naja, egal... Also, was soll ich machen? Ich helfe gerne und einige nehmen diese auch an, die anderen setzen mich auf Ignor. Soll ich jedesmal die Gefahr in kauf nehmen auf ignor zu landen? Oder soll ich jeden Unwissenden/Unerfahrenen Spieler(oder ebayler) einfach herumtollen lassen? Denkt dran, dann helf ich anderen die hilfe annehmen nichtmehr...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fröggi1 (18. April 2008)

Wie schreibst du sie den an wen du ihnenen sagen wilst das du ihre skillung nich gut findest? Wen du irgenwas schreibtst so in der art "deine skillung ist scheisse mach doch mal die gleiche wie ich." kann ichs verstehen das sie dich auf ignor setzen ansonsten nich.


----------



## Terodes (18. April 2008)

Du hast das "e" bei ignore vergessen!


----------



## Ronas (18. April 2008)

Ja sowas kenn ich das is einfach nur schrecklich vor allem diese ablehnung...


----------



## Castro (18. April 2008)

wenn er spaß dran hat und so zufrieden ist, würd ich sagen lass ihn einfach spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (18. April 2008)

Sei weiter nett.
Ganz ehrlich, so Leute wie dich brauch das Spiel, Leute die gern helfen und denen es auch anscheinend nichts ausmacht immer noch zu helfen!
Wenn du auf Ignore Listen landest, wenn juckts?? ja vielleicht sind die Typen ja wirklich ein bisschen "behindert", vielleicht haben die auch einfach keine Ahnung und skillen mal so wie sie es für richtig halten.
Helf einfach denen die Hilfe brauchen und wenn dich welche auf Ignore setzen lach sie aus und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (18. April 2008)

Ich versteh irgendwie dein Problem nicht so ganz...An wen versuchst du Tipps zu verteilen? Irgendwie klingt dein Post, als ob dir Typen über den Weg laufen, deren Armory du dann checkst um sie anschliessend ungefragt ingame zu coachen? Klingt irgendwie nach Stalking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (18. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wie schreibst du sie den an wen du ihnenen sagen wilst das du ihre skillung nich gut findest? Wen du irgenwas schreibtst so in der art "deine skillung ist scheisse mach doch mal die gleiche wie ich." kann ichs verstehen das sie dich auf ignor setzen ansonsten nich.




Nein, ich gebe die Tipps nur auf einem Rp PvE Server(Habe 3 70er Schurken, die anderen 2 sind Untote auf PvP Servern) und bin sehr freundlich. Also ich bin kein Rpler oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , aber ich schreibe z.B. soetwas: "Entschuldigung, ich habe gerade Eure Skillung angeschaut und muss sagen, damit habt ihr sicherlich nicht soviel Spass wie mit einer gute SKillung." Ich sage niemals sie sollen oder sogar müssen meine Skillung nehmen, ich gebe ihnen jederzeit eine individuelle Skillung für jede Situation/Equip/Waffenart.

Und bitte keine Rechtschreibflames, ich weiss das ich viele Fehler im Text habe, bin aber zu faul um sie zu editieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ -MH-Elron

Nein nein, wenn ich jemand in z.B. Stormwind sehe und cih grad nichts zutun habe schaue ich mir die SKillungen an.(Und pose mit meinem Legendary  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )*duck und wegrenn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spineshank (18. April 2008)

Ich spiele/spielte selbst schurke und ich muss sagen das ich mich ehr zu den 1/3n zähle.

Leider gottes ist es so das das Thema "schurke" in verbindung mit "Skillung" eine absolut tödliche Mischung darstellt.

Da mischt sich jeder gerne ein und irgendwann gehts einem einfach auf den wecker. ein ehmaliger zocker freund hatte die absolut nervige angewohnheit JEDEM spieler zu sagen was er besser machen sollte. Da war mit der zeit sowas von nervig das sogar ich als sein kumpel kurz davor war ihn auf ignore zu setzen.

Ich hab selber schurke immer endlos viele whisps bekommen was ich ändern solle etc etc...

bei den 2/3 die du erwähntest war es wahrscheinlich so das du das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hattest. Pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ei bei deinem gezeigtem beispiel: nach deinem Vorschlag kann er froh sein das ihn einer helfen will. wenn der das ablehnt einfach mit einem l2p abfertigen und das wars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (18. April 2008)

DOPPELpost ?! Naja ;D


----------



## Annovella (18. April 2008)

Danke für den Tipp Spineshank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (18. April 2008)

Hm... Dies ist wieder einer dieser Threads, zu dem ich uferlos viel schwafeln und pseudopsychologische Abhandlungen schreiben könnte. Auf der anderen Seite kann ichs aber auch ganz kurz versuchen:

--> Wenn ich jemanden um einen Ratschlag bitte, bin ich überaus dankbar, wenn ich einen bekomme. Erfahrene Spieler nennt man schließlich deshalb erfahrene Spieler, weil sie über eine Menge Erfahrung verfügen. Sprich, sie wissen wahrscheinlich vieles besser als ich, können mir wertvolle Tipps geben und mir helfen, mich und meinen Charakter weiter zu entwickeln.

--> Wenn ich nicht um einen Ratschlag bitte, kann es passieren, dass mich jemand höflich fragt, ob er mir einen Ratschlag geben darf. Dann antworte ich in aller Regel: Sicher doch. Lass mal hören. Und freue mich, wenn es etwas ist, das mir bisher entgangen ist.

--> Wenn jemand hingegen sofort mit dem Ratschlag um die Ecke kommt, ohne dass ich ihn gefragt habe und ohne sich zu vergewissern, ob ich ihn hören will, schrillen bei mir die Alarmglocken. Nettigkeit ist nicht das Wort, das mir dazu als erstes einfällt, eher: Klugscheißerei, Besserwisserei, Rechthaberei... Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer. Denke noch mit Grauen an Pre-BC-Raidzeiten zurück, als mich meine Raidleitung unbedingt dazu bewegen wollte, meinen schönen Nahkampfschammi in einen Heiler mit Manafluttotem zu verwandeln, weil das ja so raiddienlich ist... Wenn sich dieser Eindruck dadurch verhärtet, dass mein Gegenüber nicht locker lässt und auf seiner Ansicht beharrt ("Aber Du MUSST das machen...", "Aber es ist wirklich VIEL sinnvoller..." etc. pp.), ist es bis zum Abbruch des Gesprächs nicht mehr weit. Denn meine Skillung beruht auf dem, was mir am meisten Spaß macht, nicht darauf, was die größte Leistung erbringt oder am raiddienlichsten ist.

Fazit: Es ist eigentlich immer der Ton, der die Musik macht. Und die Erkenntnis, dass das Gefühl, dass einem etwas aufgenötigt oder aufgezwungen werden soll, die Kooperationsbereitschaft meist nicht sonderlich befördert.


----------



## Quax (19. April 2008)

Hallo Du,
ich spiele selber 3 jahre WoW und hab mittlerweile meine 14 70er hochgezogen (bin weder arbeitslos noch ist WoW mein einziges hobby, nur mal so vorweg)

Ich hab bestimmt pro char und klasse 10 - 15 skillugen ausprobiert, hab gekämpf, viel gelesen, diskutiert und erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Mir begegnen fast täglich spieler, die einen 70er spielen und eine skillung zum weglaufen haben. Anfangs hab ich noch meine erfahrungen weitergeben wollen, habe aber die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht, welche du beschreibst. Mittlerweile setze ich unfähige (und uneinsichtige) 70er nach missglückten randomgruppen auf ignore, damit ich bloß nie wieder mit denen spielen muß.

Allerdings....ich hab so viele chars mit den üblichen standartskillungen durch, das ich mit extrem unmöglichen skillungen und ausstattungen experimentiere. Z.b. Nahkampfjäger, Manareg.hexe oder
einen Priester der ungeachtet anderer werte ausschließlich auf willenskraft setzt, nur um mal zu sehen, wie weit man werte nach oben treiben kann.

Viele spieler verstehen das nicht, und ich werde natürlich auch teils sehr hochnäsig "zurechtgewiesen".

Teil dein wissen am besten mit menschen, die es wünschen, der rest will dein wissen eh nicht:
"Perlen vor die Säue........"  du verstehst ?

Liebe Grüße, Quax   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meroc (19. April 2008)

Hm, Annovella, du weißt doch genau, warum du bei so vielen Leuten auf ignore bist: das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Tipps zu tun, sondern mit deinem - ich sage mal freundlich - ausgeprägten Mitteilungsbedürfnis im SNG-Channel. Auf der Silbernen Hand bist du ohne Zweifel berühmt dafür.

Gruß
Meroc


----------



## deathmagier (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> aber ich schreibe z.B. soetwas: "Entschuldigung, ich habe gerade Eure Skillung angeschaut und muss sagen, damit habt ihr sicherlich nicht soviel Spass wie mit einer gute SKillung."


also nicht böse sein aber das klingt für mich nicht gerade nett


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Meroc schrieb:


> Hm, Annovella, du weißt doch genau, warum du bei so vielen Leuten auf ignore bist: das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Tipps zu tun, sondern mit deinem - ich sage mal freundlich - ausgeprägten Mitteilungsbedürfnis im SNG-Channel. Auf der Silbernen Hand bist du ohne Zweifel berühmt dafür.
> 
> Gruß
> Meroc




SNG Channel? Kenne ich nicht.

An Quax

Ja ich verstehe. Ich denke ich werde jetzt auch einfach meine Klappe halten, esseidenn jemand schreibt mich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meroc (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> SNG Channel? Kenne ich nicht.



Oh oh, da wächst dir nun aber eine Pinocchio-Nase...


----------



## Nethernium (19. April 2008)

aber sicher kennst du den sng channel auf der silbernen hand annovella... und ich muss Meroc recht geben mit seiner vermutung warum du bei vielen auf der ignore liste bist^^


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Meroc schrieb:


> Oh oh, da wächst dir nun aber eine Pinocchio-Nase...




Vllt will ich ihn nicht kennen weil ich nicht gerne Disskutiere? Da sowas im Internet sowieso meist nach hinten los geht.


----------



## smutje (19. April 2008)

Meroc schrieb:


> Hm, Annovella, du weißt doch genau, warum du bei so vielen Leuten auf ignore bist: das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Tipps zu tun, sondern mit deinem - ich sage mal freundlich - a*usgeprägten Mitteilungsbedürfnis* im SNG-Channel. Auf der Silbernen Hand bist du ohne Zweifel berühmt dafür.



... jetzt will ich aber auch wissen, was das nun wieder zu bedeuten hat:
was wird denn da so verzapft?!? ... raus mit den gerüchten und geheimnissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Vllt will ich ihn nicht kennen weil ich nicht gerne Disskutiere? Da sowas *im Internet* sowieso meist nach hinten los geht.



falsch ... wenn die positionen nur weit genug auseinander liegen scheitert jede diskussion über kurz oder lang und endet im stumpfen streit - meine persönliche meinung (siehe polittalk im tv)


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> falsch ... wenn die positionen nur weit genug auseinander liegen scheitert jede diskussion über kurz oder lang und endet im stumpfen streit - meine persönliche meinung (siehe polittalk im tv)




Hast irgendwo recht, aber im Ineternet gibs sehr viele aggressive Spieler die geneigt sind zu "flamen".


----------



## smutje (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hast irgendwo recht, aber im Ineternet gibs sehr viele aggressive Spieler die geneigt sind zu "flamen".



auch wieder war - das begünstigt wohl die anonymität ...


----------



## bagge93 (19. April 2008)

Bleib so und hilf lieber denen die es annehmen statt dich von denen die gute tipps nicht annehmen können herrunterziehen zu lassen. die leute die einen wegen nett gemeinten tipps auf die igno setzen sind eh nicht zu gebrauchen deshalb machtes ja nix wenn sie dich ignoren =)

@ alekso: sagmal warum verbrauchst du eigentlich in jedem thread wenn du etwas postest immer 5 bis 8 posts? =) hab grad mal nur neues gecheckt und da isses mir schon aufgefallen xD


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (19. April 2008)

Ungefragt irgendeinen anderen Spieler Ratschläge geben zu müssen finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nett, sondern besserwisserisch.
Soll doch jeder mit seiner Skillung glücklich werden oder nicht...


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Nemain schrieb:


> Ungefragt irgendeinen anderen Spieler Ratschläge geben zu müssen finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nett, sondern besserwisserisch.
> Soll doch jeder mit seiner Skillung glücklich werden oder nicht...




Viele sind aber mit ihrem Char nicht glücklich und wissen nicht woran es liegt bzw. sind sie noch glücklicher mit ihrem Char nachdem ich ihnen Tipps gegeben habe.(Siehe mein obrigen Beitrag) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Viele sind aber mit ihrem Char nicht glücklich und wissen nicht woran es liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sollen sie sich in Foren schlau machen, gibt ja genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanjay_ (19. April 2008)

Also leute die mich anwispern und mir tolle ratschläge geben ignoriere ich einfach.


wenn mich jemand fragt helf ich gerne. Aber jemanden anwispern weil er vielleicht nicht optimal geskillt ist finde ich total unnötig


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Sanjay_ schrieb:


> Also leute die mich anwispern und mir tolle ratschläge geben ignoriere ich einfach.
> wenn mich jemand fragt helf ich gerne. Aber jemanden anwispern weil er vielleicht nicht optimal geskillt ist finde ich total unnötig



Es geht mir nicht um optimismus. Viele Chars sind einfach absolut verskillt. Schau einfach die Skillung ganz oben von mir an. Das ist genauswo als wenn man Hemorage Imp Meucheln und Imp Sinister Strike skillt.... Und nur solche Spieler schreibe ich auch an.


----------



## Karzag (19. April 2008)

Karzag ignoriert sie jetzt!


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Karzag ignoriert sie jetzt!




Fießling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich würde ich auch jeden auf die Igno setzen, der mich anwhispert und meint ich hätte meinen Char verskillt.
Das klingt für mich nach einem "ich bin ja so toll und meine skillung ist sowieso die beste".
Ich glaube jeder der seinen char egal wie skillt hat sich dabei was gedacht und auch gute erfahrungen damit gemacht. Lass die Leute skillen wie sie wollen, du musst nicht zwingend die gesamte Schurkenwelt verbessern. 
Kein Mensch wird sich von nem Klugscheißer (sry aber is so) was sagen wollen, besonders dann nicht, wenn er selber nichtmal ein anständiges Rating hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (19. April 2008)

Sorry... aber...

Wer mich anschreibt weil ihm an meiner Skillung was nich gefällt... dann frag ich mich ob derjenige nichts bessres zu tun hat?

Das is doch bitte Mein ding wie ich skille und spiele...

Finde das doch extrem aufdringlich wenn wer mich anquatscht deswegen...


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Pandur87 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich würde ich auch jeden auf die Igno setzen, der mich anwhispert und meint ich hätte meinen Char verskillt.
> Das klingt für mich nach einem "ich bin ja so toll und meine skillung ist sowieso die beste".
> Ich glaube jeder der seinen char egal wie skillt hat sich dabei was gedacht und auch gute erfahrungen damit gemacht. Lass die Leute skillen wie sie wollen, du musst nicht zwingend die gesamte Schurkenwelt verbessern.
> Kein Mensch wird sich von nem Klugscheißer (sry aber is so) was sagen wollen, besonders dann nicht, wenn er selber nichtmal ein anständiges Rating hat
> ...



Das geht unter die Gürtellinie, nur weil ich ne neue Arenabase hab(2on2 und 3on3) und wir erst paar Testgames gemacht haben und auf 1,7k kamen heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich schlecht bin. Gladirates bekomme ich mit meinem 2on2 Partner sehr leicht hin. 50:0X Grinds. Ausserdem spiel ich mich nicht auf oder soetwas, ich sage es ganz freundlich und im guten Sinn.... Erst lesen, dann verstehen. Diese Person ist ein beispiel was ich meinte. Aggressiv und am Flamen... *suefz und einfach drüber steht*

An DarkRyuZ7

Wenn du negativ in dem Thread schreibst, dann mach es auch nur wenn du dir ueber die Situation im Klaren bist. Ich habe geschrieben: Wenn mir langweilig ist(z.B. wenn ich jemandem etwas Verzauberere und der Kunde auf sich warten laesst) Schaue ich halt im Ah und sortier bisschen meine Bank usw.. Wenn da Schurken rummrennen guck ich halt auch abundzu mal drauf und muss halt des öfteren schmunzeln.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das geht unter die Gürtellinie, nur weil ich ne neue Arenabase hab(2on2 und 3on3) und wir erst paar Testgames gemacht haben und auf 1,7k kamen heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich schlecht bin. Gladirates bekomme ich mit meinem 2on2 Partner sehr leicht hin. 50:0X Grinds. Ausserdem spiel ich mich nicht auf oder soetwas...



Damit hast du dich wohl doch schon aufgespielt und wenn du so leicht ein gutes Raiting hinbekommst, warum trägst du dann noch nicht die s3 waffen und schulterpolster? ^^


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Weil ich auf S4 spare? Das einzige an Equip was ich von S1/S2 erneuert hab waren die S1 Handschuhe. Also mecker hier nicht rumm oder opduziere irgendwelche Chars. (Sowas meine ich mit Disskusionen im Internet.. und ich lauf jedesmal direkt drauf rein...)

Ps: Süßes Bild, kein respekt vor älteren? Achja.. respekt kennt die Jugend ja heute nichtmehr und schon gar nicht im Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> oder opduziere irgendwelche Chars.



so wie du es mit anderen chars und deren skillungen tust?



Respekt vor Älteren? gut, dass ich 2 jahre älter bin als du xD


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Pandur87 schrieb:


> so wie du es mit anderen chars und deren skillungen tust?




Ich will nur helfen. Ich Antworte mal nichtmehr, immer diese flamer, besserwisser, Streitsucher und Kinder(nicht alters sondern IQ bedingten).. Gut das in 30 Jahren alle Menschen auf der Erde verbrennen dank der erwärmung, dann hat der Planet nichtmehr diese Viecher namens Menschheit zu ertragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Respekt vor älteren? gut dass ich 2 jahre älter bin als du xD"

Im Internet kann man viel faken nichtwahr? Wenn wenigstens dein Bild richtig ist.. hmmm PixDaumen 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich will nur helfen. Ich Antworte mal nichtmehr, immer diese flamer, besserwisser, Streitsucher und Kinder(nicht alters sondern IQ bedingten).. Gut das in 30 Jahren alle Menschen auf der Erde verbrennen dank der erwärmung, dann hat der Planet nichtmehr diese Viecher namens Menschheit zu ertragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg?
Arrogant bist du ja nicht gerade, würd ich sagen. Besserwisserisch bist du selbst auch wenn du jedem deine Skillung aufzwängen willst.

Wenn du die Menschheit so sehr hasst, musst du nicht besonders viele Freunde haben, mein Beileid.
Naja wenn du dich wenigstens ingame so aufspielen kannst hast du etwas zum kompensieren.


...genug geflamet, trotzdem schönes Leben noch.


Edit:
Ja natürlich ich fälsche überall mein Geburtsdatum, nicht nur im Internet, sondern auch auf meinem Führerschein und Personalausweis, ich hab ja sonst nichts besseres zu tun. Das Bild ist auch schon etwas älter, aber die Botschaft die es vermittelt ist für solche Leute wie dich immernoch sehr treffend.


----------



## Zachariaz (19. April 2008)

Pandur87 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich würde ich auch jeden auf die Igno setzen, der mich anwhispert und meint ich hätte meinen Char verskillt.
> Das klingt für mich nach einem "ich bin ja so toll und meine skillung ist sowieso die beste".
> Ich glaube jeder der seinen char egal wie skillt hat sich dabei was gedacht und auch gute erfahrungen damit gemacht. Lass die Leute skillen wie sie wollen, du musst nicht zwingend die gesamte Schurkenwelt verbessern.
> Kein Mensch wird sich von nem Klugscheißer (sry aber is so) was sagen wollen, besonders dann nicht, wenn er selber nichtmal ein anständiges Rating hat
> ...



Warum ignorierst du gute Ratschläge? Wenn sie denn überhaupt gut sind? Wenn mir jemand sagt: "Hey, ich find deine Skillung passt absolut nicht, denn du könntest doch hier und da viel mehr aus deiner Klasse rausholen!"

Dann würde ich eine Diskussion mit Sicherheit in Anspruch nehmen, wenn dieser Recht hat. Wenn du solche Spieler ignorierst, dann heisst das eigentlich nur eins: Entweder willst du von solchen Leuten nicht ernst genommen werden, weil du sie nicht leiden kannst, dass sie etwas besser wissen, oder du bist dir im klaren, dass du falsch geskillt hast und willst kein geflame.

Im Grunde ignoriere ich keine Leute ohne einen bestimmten Grund. Wieviel man von solchen Leuten lernen kann, ist dir gar nicht bewusst =)

Dass die Leute so skillen dürfen, wie sie es für richtig halten, kann man auch in einem vernünftigen Satz formulieren, z.b "Ich bin mit meiner momentanen Skillung recht zufrieden, aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe! Ich belasse es so..."

Was ist daran verkehrt, den Leuten zu sagen, was man denkt? :-X

Mich fragen auch immer viele Mitspieler, die sich nicht im Endcontent bewegen, was es mit der Tempowertung auf sich hat. Da gibt es eine nette Antwort von mir. Schliesslich kann man viele Dinge leicht erklären, so dass jeder was dazu lernen kann. Du bist ganz schön aufmüpfig, hehe =)

Aber bleib bei deiner Meinung. Die soll dir keiner wegnehmen =)

LG
Zak


----------



## Zachariaz (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich will nur helfen. Ich Antworte mal nichtmehr, immer diese flamer, besserwisser, Streitsucher und Kinder(nicht alters sondern IQ bedingten).. Gut das in 30 Jahren alle Menschen auf der Erde verbrennen dank der erwärmung, dann hat der Planet nichtmehr diese Viecher namens Menschheit zu ertragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt streitet euch doch nicht, und bleibt einfach sachlich. Jeder soll zu seiner Meinung stehen. Respekt kommt übrigens nicht vom Alter...Respekt sollte und kann man sich bei jemanden verdienen, der auch andere respektiert. Merkt euch das =)

LG


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Du weisst schon das Menschen wie du, die andere Menschen reizen sehr schlecht im Sozialen Leben sind? Das es viele Menschen gibt die einfach nur in Frieden im Internat gedanken AUF FRIEDLICHE BASIS tauschen wollen? Das hier bisher ausser diese 2Beitraege Fakeaccs jeder helfen konnte? Ob er es gut fand was cih mache oder nicht? Du bist aber soeine Made die andere Leute anflamen muss und es geil findet wenn wegen dir jemand Romane schreibt weil die andere Person sich sowas von stark über dich aufregt? Das Problem im Internet ist: Ich werd geflamed-> Wenn ich nix schreib ist es für mich okay und du vergisst die Situation, aber jeder andere Ließt deine assoziallen gedanken und Schwankt in Richtung deiner Meinung.(Psychologie, was man sieht findet man besser als eigene noch nicht vorhandene überlegungen). Keine Angst, das ich im Rl sowie im Internet keine Freunde habe, ich denke mein Leben ist den Freunden, der Arbeit und dem Sport ausgebucht. Weisst du eigendlcih was arrogant heißt? Rechtfertigung im Internet ist keine Arroganz, sondern eine Klarstellung der unteren Fakten, du bist oberfläclich, vorurteilig und unsozial. Kannst dir an dem Text einen wi**e*? Viel Spass*lacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, nochwas: "Besserwisserisch bist du selbst auch wenn du jedem deine Skillung aufzwängen willst."

MACH DEIN SCHULABSCHLUSS BEVOR DU MIT WOW ANFAENGST! WEISST DU WAS TEXTVERSTÄNDNISS IST? HAST DU VERSTANDEN DAS ICH NOCH NIE JEMANDEM MEINE SKILLUNG AUFGEZWUNGEN HABE, SONDERN NACH IHREN WUENSCHEN VORSCHLAEGE GEBE DIE BISHER JEDER(!!!!!) DER MEINE TIPPS ABGENOMMEN HAT GUT FAND?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach, mal ausschreiben ist einfach toll, jetzt fühl ich mich richtig gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Apropos Gut.. Gute Nacht.#  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusktumy (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, bzw. würde gerne Tipps von euch hören.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum soll da was im Kopf nicht stimmen?
Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie er Skillt und Du hast Dich da nicht einzumischen.
Da kann ich die anderen auch verstehn die Dich auf ignore packen

Muss jeder Schurke die gleiche Skillung haben?
Nein muss er nicht und das ist auch gut so.

Un noch was zum Thema: " Bin ich zu nett? " : ist falsch es müsste heißen: " Bin ich zu aufdringlich? "


----------



## Theobald (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Nein, ich gebe die Tipps nur auf einem Rp PvE Server(Habe 3 70er Schurken, die anderen 2 sind Untote auf PvP Servern) und bin sehr freundlich. Also ich bin kein Rpler oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dir ist aber schon klar, das es nicht jedem Spieler darauf ankommt, möglichst effektiv zu sein. Es soll sogar Spieler geben, die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen, und deren Spielspaß nicht durch Skillpunkte und deren perfektes Verteilen kommt, sondern durch andere Dinge. Gerade auf einem ROLLENSPIELServer sollte dir doch sowas geläufig sein.

Für mich kommst du wie ein typischer Klugscheißer rüber, auch wenn du es vielleicht nett meinst. Und 3 70er Schurken befähigen dich in keinster Weise, anderen Leuten ungefragt Tips zu geben.

Nutz deine Möglichkeiten, biete so eine Art Rollenspielworkshop für Schurken und alles rund um das Dasein in den Schatten an.

Aber ungefragt Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen ( nichts anderes tust du ) ist kein Helfen.
Ich würde dich im übrigen auch auf ignore setzen, weil ich sowas auf den Tod nicht leiden kann.

Ach ja, eine 166x Wertung in der Arena weißt dich auch nicht gerade als befähigten Spieler aus, der ungefragt Tips in den Raum werfen sollte. Mit der Wertung solltest du dir zwei- oder dreimal überlegen, ob du damit Tips geben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts für ungut, aber Oberlehrer zu spielen war schon immer ein scheiss Job, vor 20 Jahren ebenso wie jetzt.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (19. April 2008)

Sry aber wenn mich jemand anwhispert und meint deine skillung könnte man da und da noch verbessern würde ich ihm schönen tag noch sagen und nicht weiter drauf achten. Genauso sinnlos wie der Healpala der mich im AV angewhispert hat und mich gefragt habt warum ich vergeltung geskillt hab, das wäre ja total sinnlos. Solange ich ihn nich frage oder er auf mich angewiesen ist lege ich keinen Wert auf solche tipps.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Ich denke, dass jemand der mit seiner Skillung unzufrieden ist, eher im WoWforum nach Hilfe sucht und nicht auf Jemanden wartet, der vorbeiläuft und die Skillung kritisiert.
Scheiße skillen gehört außerdem dazu um zu lernen, dass man was falsch gemacht hat, ich weiß noch was ich nicht alles fürn mist geskillt habe, als ich meinen Druiden hochgelevelt hab.
Aber hätte mir damals jemand gesagt, Skill mal lieber xy statt ab, hätte ich ihn einfach nur für einen besserwisserischen Klugscheißer gehalten.
Jeder sollte so skillen wie es seiner Spielweiße zu gute kommt.
Aber wenn hier noch jemand im Forum einen Thread mit dem Titel "bin ich zu nett?" erstellt und dann einen RL Flame anbringt, frage ich mich was das soll? ^^
Zumal ich solch arrogantes Gelaber von wegen "Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus."
überhaupt nicht abkann, besonders, wenn es nicht der Realität entspricht.
Hätte der TE den BC Content vollends gecleart und full s3 mit allem was dazugehört hätte ich ihn ja verstanden, aber so...
naja egal, genug davon, ich halt jetzt meine Klappe bevor noch jemand weint.


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Warum soll da was im Kopf nicht stimmen?
> Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie er Skillt und Du hast Dich da nicht einzumischen.
> Da kann ich die anderen auch verstehn die Dich auf ignore packen
> 
> ...



Ahh das kam grad noch rein, dann Antwort ich dir ebend noch:

Nein muss keiner, ich denke jeder der seine eigenen Skillungen baut kam z.b. noch nie auf meine. Viele finden sie richtig geil, auch wenn sie z.B. Imp Gouge nicht für relevant im Bereich Arena finden, ich aber schon, da ich oft von z.B. Healdrood auf Warri switch und ihm ebend n Gouge reindrueck, 1,5k Sek laenger Stun ist für mich und dem Team wichtig. Schau dir die Besten und berühmstesten Schurken an(oder andere Klassen) Jeder hat die selbe Grundeinstellung, abundzu gibt es einige einzelne Skillpkt die nicht gleich sind. Warum sollten sie diese Skillungen nehmen wenn sie nicht optimal abgestimmt wären? Skillung ist mehr als die halbe Miete, ohne eine richtige Skillung machste kein durchschnittlichen Schaden und hast weniger Movement.

Achja, ich kann mir ueber Dinge sehr lange, intensive und genau gedanken machen, sitze bei jedem Patch ewigkeiten vorm Skillbaum und ueberdenk meine PvP und PvE Skillung. Auch wenn ich Skillungen anderer anschaue baue ich trotzdem immer die selben Skillungen und lass mich nicht täuschen, ist es ein zufall das diese Skillungen bis auf max. 3 Pkt genau gleich sind wie von anderen erfahrenen Schurken? Ich denke nicht.
Jeder der ein 70er Char hat kennt seine Klasse genau, genauso wie die Skillbäume. Gut es gibt sicher noch oldqler die auf z.B. 5:31:25 stehen oder 0:31:30, aber Skillungen wie ich oben gezeigt habe können nicht aus einem klaren Kopf entstehen, bzw. kann der Spieler entweder nicht genug Intelligenz verfügen um sinnvoll zu skillen oder er hat sich den Acc gekauft. Wenn jetzt jemand etwas gegen diese Theorie hat, bitte nicht meckern, sondern die eigenen aufstellen. Mir ist im Klaren das nicht jeder 70er z.B. Armory kennt und XXXXX Stunden ueber Skillungen nachdenkt, aber wer ein 70er hat spielt nunmal schon intensive WoW und somit sollte acuh die Erfahrung da sein um zu wissen was gut ist bzw. kann man sich ja von anderen Spielern die man so in Hauptstädten usw. findet einige Skillpkt/Threads anguckn und in Ruhe ueberlegen: Warum das und nicht das?

"Aber ungefragt Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen ( nichts anderes tust du ) ist kein Helfen.
Ich würde dich im übrigen auch auf ignore setzen, weil ich sowas auf den Tod nicht leiden kann."

Ähm? Ich gehe jemand auf den Sack indem ich ihn freundlich anschreibe und frage? Ich gehe jemandem Auf den Sack wenn ich nachdem er mir danach "FU" oder sowas schreibt und ich nur mit Tschuldigung antworte, nur Lese XxXXxx ignoriert Euch? INTERESSANT!


"Ach ja, eine 166x Wertung in der Arena weißt dich auch nicht gerade als befähigten Spieler aus, der ungefragt Tips in den Raum werfen sollte. Mit der Wertung solltest du dir zwei- oder dreimal überlegen, ob du damit Tips geben kannst"

Wie schon gesagt, wer negatives schreibte sollte erst den volen Thread lesen, ausserdem sagt sowas nix aus oder ist GRIM z.b. auch ein kacknap weil er 1500er unbespielte Rates hat? Schonmal daran gedacht das man auch ebend 15 Testgames mit neuen leuten macht und halt dann 13:2 stat hat und von nem gekauften 1450er team damit nur auf 1700 kam? SCHLIMM! das ist ein flame und die feststellung das dieser Spieler ulow ist wert!.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Ich denke, dass jemand der mit seiner Skillung unzufrieden ist, eher im WoWforum nach Hilfe sucht und nicht auf Jemanden wartet, der vorbeiläuft und die Skillung kritisiert.
Scheiße skillen gehört außerdem dazu um zu lernen, dass man was falsch gemacht hat, ich weiß noch was ich nicht alles fürn mist geskillt habe, als ich meinen Druiden hochgelevelt hab."

Ich sag nur: Nicht jeder ist so engagiert um extra in Foren/Armory zu suchen? Vllt bruachen sie ja einfach nur eine gedankenstütze damit ihnen ein Licht aufgeht ohne das sie es wissen?

"Zumal ich solch arrogantes Gelaber von wegen "Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus.""

WAS IST DARAN ARROGANT? Wenn ein Fußballbundesligistenspieler sagt: "Ich bin Fußballprofi" oder "Ich bin ein guter Fußballer" ist das acuh arrogant? Such mal auf WIkipedia das wort arrogant! Scheiße gibt behinderte Menschen auf der Welt xD 

nachti


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das Menschen wie du, die andere Menschen reizen sehr schlecht im Sozialen Leben sind? Das es viele Menschen gibt die einfach nur in Frieden im Internat gedanken AUF FRIEDLICHE BASIS tauschen wollen? Das hier bisher ausser diese 2Beitraege Fakeaccs jeder helfen konnte? Ob er es gut fand was cih mache oder nicht? Du bist aber soeine Made die andere Leute anflamen muss und es geil findet wenn wegen dir jemand Romane schreibt weil die andere Person sich sowas von stark über dich aufregt? Das Problem im Internet ist: Ich werd geflamed-> Wenn ich nix schreib ist es für mich okay und du vergisst die Situation, aber jeder andere Ließt deine assoziallen gedanken und Schwankt in Richtung deiner Meinung.(Psychologie, was man sieht findet man besser als eigene noch nicht vorhandene überlegungen). Keine Angst, das ich im Rl sowie im Internet keine Freunde habe, ich denke mein Leben ist den Freunden, der Arbeit und dem Sport ausgebucht. Weisst du eigendlcih was arrogant heißt? Rechtfertigung im Internet ist keine Arroganz, sondern eine Klarstellung der unteren Fakten, du bist oberfläclich, vorurteilig und unsozial. Kannst dir an dem Text einen wi**e*? Viel Spass*lacht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein letzter Post muss doch noch sein xD

Ersteinmal hab ich meinen Schulabschluss bereits und kann mich, was mein soziales Leben betrifft, nicht beklagen. Mit deinem letzten Post hilfst du den Leuten, die sich auf meine Seite stellen eher noch. Es scheint nämlich fast so als wärst du ein nervliches Wrack... oder deine Capslocktaste hängt einfach nur.

"Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler" <- sounds like arrogance  xD

"Entschuldigung, ich habe gerade Eure Skillung angeschaut und muss sagen, damit habt ihr sicherlich nicht soviel Spass wie mit einer gute SKillung"
100 Leute haben wir gefragt: Was stört sie an diesem Satz? 
gute Skillung klingt für mich wie "meine Skillung ist die beste" (das sagt ein Freund von mir immer scherzhaft, wenn ich mit ihm über Skillungen laber)

"du bist oberfläclich, vorurteilig und unsozial" 
danke, ich weiß

um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: "Bin ich zu nett?" - Eindeutig nicht


----------



## Yuki08 (19. April 2008)

Ich frag mich wirklich, ob Du keine anderen Probleme hast, als pausenlos anderen mit Deinen neunmalklugen Ratschlägen auf die Nerven zu gehen. Stell Dir vor, ich würde Dich auf Deinen ständigen Rechtschreibfehler hinweisen, weil ich mir ja ach so große Sorgen drum mache, daß Du in deinem Leben nicht glücklich wirst, weil Du der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig bist. Wie wär das für dich? Richtig. Würd Dir ziemlich auf den Sack gehen.
Mach Dich locker und nimm Dich nicht so wichtig. Gut möglich, daß Du ein erfahrener Spieler bist, aber hey - was kannst Du sonst noch in Deinem Leben? Also - ich meine was richtig wertvolles?


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

"was kannst Du sonst noch in Deinem Leben? Also - ich meine was richtig wertvolles?"

Ich kann was was du nicht kannst: LESEN, nicht so wie du anscheinend, oder haste die anderen texte gelesen von mir? dann koenntest du herausLESEN das ich wesentlich wichtigere dinge zutun habe


----------



## mig82 (19. April 2008)

Huhu,

erstmal muß ich mal wieder feststellen mit welch gehoben niveauvollen Argumentationen manch ein User um sich wirft. In dem Punkt geb ich dem TE gern recht, das Internet wird gern mißbraucht um geistigen Abfall zu entsorgen und das landet dann meist in Foren wie diesem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um das eigentliche Thema wieder aufzugreifen, es gibt da ein Sprichwort das besagt: Ratschläge sind Schläge solang man nicht danach fragt!
Das trifft im wahren Leben zu und natürlich auch im Spiel, auch wenn du es gut meinst, es wird von vielen als Bevormundung oder schlicht und einfach als Klugscheißerei aufgenommen, liegt ganz einfach in der Psyche des Menschen.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> WAS IST DARAN ARROGANT? Wenn ein Fußballbundesligistenspieler sagt: "Ich bin Fußballprofi" oder "Ich bin ein guter Fußballer" ist das acuh arrogant?



Problem ist, dass du nichtmal in der Kreisklasse spielst, nur um bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben.


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2008)

Ich sagte ich bin in WoW gut und im Fußball hats wenigstens 4 Jahre lang für die Niedersachsenauswahl gereicht, dann konnt ich aber nichtmehr kommen(musste 2x die Woche 80Km hin und zurueck fahren zum Lager)wegen der Enterfnung und weil mein Verein(der acuh nicht soooooo schlecht spielt und die liga nicht soooo schlecht ist) wichtiger war. Ich bin ein gewinnertyp in jeder hinsicht: früher schule, arbeit, freunde, sport usw. klingt das arrogant? mag sein, es ist aber die wahrheit
ps: need acc delete, unueberischtliche seite, ich denke das ist ein schritt zur ruhe


----------



## -MH-Elron (19. April 2008)

Don't drink and post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishvara (19. April 2008)

Hach ich liebe das Buffed-Forum ein einziges Rumgeflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ehm zum Topic. Ich kenn die Situation ebenfall zbs wenn jemand als Enhancer Schami im PvP 2.60er Mainhand und 1.80er  Offhand, dann weise ich ihn über sein Phopa hin... ganz freundlich und so ^^ 

Die meisten sagen; "Dann ah danke gar nicht gewusst oder oh ja das macht Sinn."

Manchmal kommt aber auch; " Lass mich doch machen was ich wil bla bla bla. " 

Aber das ist mir egal, wenn ich bei solchen Leuten auf Igno bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leute die  Ahnung von der Klasse haben und auch gut spielen können. Haben auch meist "richtige" Skillung und ein wenig Theorycraft-Wissen.

Aufjedenfall würd ich mir nicht draus machen. Leute die auf sowas hingewiesen werden müssen beherrschen ihre Klassen nicht und mit solchen geht man doch auch ned gern in Inis oder was weiss ich. Dh. ists eh  egal wenn man auf Igno ist ^^


----------



## Manolar (19. April 2008)

-MH-Elron hat Recht! 
Pandur87 auch!

Annovella nicht! 

Du solltest Nachdenken bevor du postest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das denk ich mir    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der ganze Thread scheint mir völlig sinnlos geworden zu sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw sollte man es sich schon 2 mal überlegen in diesem Forum eine Frage oder Meinung zu äußern, da man doch echt für jeden Scheiß geflamed wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (19. April 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> Hallo Du,
> ich spiele selber 3 jahre WoW und hab mittlerweile meine 14 70er hochgezogen (bin weder arbeitslos noch ist WoW mein einziges hobby, nur mal so vorweg)
> 
> Ich hab bestimmt pro char und klasse 10 - 15 skillugen ausprobiert, hab gekämpf, viel gelesen, diskutiert und erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Mir begegnen fast täglich spieler, die einen 70er spielen und eine skillung zum weglaufen haben. Anfangs hab ich noch meine erfahrungen weitergeben wollen, habe aber die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht, welche du beschreibst. Mittlerweile setze ich unfähige (und uneinsichtige) 70er nach missglückten randomgruppen auf ignore, damit ich bloß nie wieder mit denen spielen muß.
> ...





Du alter Lügenbaron.


----------



## Dusktumy (19. April 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> Der ganze Thread scheint mir völlig sinnlos geworden zu sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was willst Du erwarten vom TE der sich hier als Gewinnertyp, Ein Mensch wo Perfect und Fehlerfrei durchs Leben geht und als Bester Spieler im Warcraft Universum sich sieht?
Alle anderen die er Anschreibt und ihn auf ignore packen da sie sich belästigt fühlen als behindert zu bezeichnen?
Einer wo mit 3 lvl 70 Schurken angibt?
Der wo vorgibt und über sich selber Denkt: " Ich bin Deutschland " ?

----------------

Und jetzt BITTE ein / Close denn es gibt hier eh kein Ende, da er nicht einsichtig ist das er anderen auf die Nerven geht!


----------



## fixfox10 (19. April 2008)

Bist du zu nett? Ein eindeutiges Nein!
Wie du hier in deinem eigenen Thread eindrucksvoll bewiesen hast.
Wenn du auf jeden, der dir Widerworte gibt, so anspringst, wundere ich mich nicht, wenn du bei so vielen Leuten auf Ignore bist.
Wenn es 2/3 der angewhisperten sind, solltest du dir deine Frage eigentlich selbst beantworten können (siehe Schulabschluß).

Das mit dem Gewinnertyp solltest du dann auch lieber wieder zurücknehmen, denn aus allem, was du hier von dir gegeben hast, kann ich nur rauslesen, daß du doch überwiegend als sehr verbittert erscheinst. Das ist man nicht als "Gewinnertyp".

Und deinen Stolz auf deine Leistungen kannst du dir auch in die Haare kleistern, denn
a) ist WOW nur ein Spiel,
b) es gibt bestimmt einen riesengroßen Haufen von Schurken, die besser sind als du, und
c) dein Hobby scheint gar nicht WOW zu sein, sondern "Der Skill des Schurken".

Was weißt du denn eigentlich über WOW?? - Nichts...

Viel Glück mit dem Jäger, den du als nächstes auf 70 hochspielst...


----------



## michamonk (19. April 2008)

Du kannst keine Raid und Pvp optimale skillung in einem haben. Zb kannst du noch einiges mehr an dmg rausholen in deiner raid skillung , da fehlt noch ordentlich was in meucheln geskillt bei den anfangstalenten.Und wenn mich dann so einer anwsp und mir was von raidskillung erzählen will und selber nur ne Kompromisskillung hat würd ich zwar jetzt nicht direkt auf ignore setzen aber nicht unbedingt viel drauf geben.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. April 2008)

@annovella
Ich wiederhole wie andere, daß ungebetene Ratschläge als Schläge empfunden werden; es ist egal wie gut/höflich man sie z.B. in ein rollenspielerisches Verhalten eibindet.

Nett wäre z.B.: Interessierst Du Dich für mehr als die Pflichtspiele in Arenen ? Wann sind Deine Spielezeiten ? Oh, dakönntenwir/dahabeichleiderkeineZeit...

Deine Kritik am gezeigten Beispiel hinkt. Der Schurke kann sich theoretisch in allen Instanzen durchsetzen, bietet Kopfnuss, guten Schaden und kurzfristig AE. Er ist offenbar kein MAX-Dämätsch-Fan und hat daher zur Freude der Gruppen wenig Probleme mit dem Aggromanagement. Sein einziges Problem wird das Problem ansich aller Spieler sein, daß er inzwischen kaum Spielfreunde in den normalen und heroischen 70er-Instanzen, selbst Karazhan finden wird; weil sich die weniger werdenden Leute dazu entschieden haben das mitzumachen, was Blizzard bietet: 1 hohe 25er-Instanzen mit jeweils mindestens 1 Boss, den man nur fetter Equipcheck nennen kann oder eben das angebotene PvP wie Arenen und BGs. Dazwischen aber klafft von Patch zu Patch ein immer größeres Loch.
Die Leichtigkeit, mit der man über Marken, Ehre und Arena-ähm kommen soll ist reine Augenwischerei. Das Einzige, was daran stimmt: Es gibt nicht mehr nur 1 Weg über den man die Ausrüstung für die allerhöchsten Instanzen bekommen kann.
Warum sollte er ständig Arenazweckmässig umskillen, wo er seine Gegner doch anständig ärgern kann ?
In den Arenen bestimmt der eigene Killerinstinkt und Teamplay bei gleichausgerüsteten Kontrahenten über den Erfolg. Die Gruppe mit dem ersten erfolgreichen Fokus gewinnt (Das reduziert übrigens Arena zu einem einzigen wirklichen anspruchvollen Aspekt: Schnelles Erkennen der Gegnerklassen und ihrer Skillung; ahja die werden ja standartmässig auf MAX gemacht. Der Rest ist reine Balgerei.). Mit Karaausrüstung hat er allerdings spätestens in den 1600ern wegen zu geringem Equip keine Chance. Da kann er noch so zweckmässig umskillen wie er will !


----------



## kaali (19. April 2008)

da krieg ich en anfall wenn mir jemand was über meine skillung erzählen will besonders wenn ich als hexer auif destro geskillt bin und irgentein dummer tierherschafts jäger will mir erzählen ich solle doch auf dämon skillen das wäre viel besser für raids und instanzen. 1) ich hab ihn nicht gefragt also soll er ruig sein
2) ich mach das was ich will und wenn ich 20/20/21 skille!!!
3) das ist meist nur klugscheisserei und man sollte es lieber lassen man weiss ja nicht was der andere neben pve noch so vor hat ... oder pvp
4) wiso bin ich dann immer platz 1 im dmg wenn meine skillung so schlecht ist?

ich hoffe der jäger is auch bei buffed damit er weiss das er mir ziemlich auf den sack gegangen ist und ich ganz bestimmt nicht nochmal mit ihm in ne ini gehe, das heisst für mich aber nicht das er auf der igno list landet, weil jeder bekommt ne 2te chance bei mir auch son klugscheisser 


Also mich nervts das man die skillungen jetzt anschauen kann, jetzt will jeder seinen senf dazugeben nur weil der main grad mal die selbe klasse ist wie man selber. Gut finde ich es allerdings nur wenn man merkt die leute haben null plan das heisst aber nicht das nur weil man irgentwo 2 punkte nicht geskillt hat oder irgentwo welche gesetzt hat wo ein anderer denkt das ist schwachsinn, das man dannn gleich ein nap ist, es ist auch geschmackssache. 

DAS NERVIGSTE IST ABER DAS ALLE DAVON AUSGEHEN DAS NEUE SPIELER POTENZIELLE NOOBS SIND

genau deswegen versuchen alle zu klugscheissern und das selbst bei leuten wo man merkt das sie schon länger spielen.


----------



## Ymenia (19. April 2008)

Hey ho ihr!

Spiele jetzt eine 70er Schurkin und ich denke einige werden mich für meine Skillung auslachen. Ich hab bisher einiges ausprobiert und hab festgestellt, dass ich mit Meucheln am besten klar komme. Wenn da nun jemand kommt, der mich fragt warum ich bestimmte Dinge (nicht) geskillt hab, würde ich ihn sicher nicht direkt auf die Ignore knallen. Man kann auch normal miteinander reden, selbst wenn man sich nicht kennt (ich hab Schurken in meinem Umfeld, von denen ich sogar gern Vorschläge entgegennehme ^^). Dann erklärt man halt warum man was mit wie vielen Punkten geskillt hat und warum was anderes nicht.
Teilweise habe ich dann Schurken gesehen (mit Täuschung kann ich nix anfangen, da halt ich mich raus ^^) die total verskillt sind und trotzdem in T5 und besser rumrennen. Dazu sag ich einfach gar nix, kenn ich nicht, geht mich nix an. Bei Bekannten frag ich dann doch schon mal nach, diskutiere drüber. Allerdings lass ich mir nix von Leuten erzählen, die die Klasse noch nicht mal bis Level 20 hochgespielt haben (um mal meinem Vorposter zuzustimmen).

@ TE: Lass die anderen Schurken einfach mit der Skillung rumrennen...früher oder später werden sie schon merken, dass die nicht so prickelnd ist (spätestens wenns ans Raiden geht und ein Raidleiter sich wirklich mal Gedanken macht). Dann kommen sie allein auf den Trichter. Bei Bekannten würde ich es jederzeit machen, aber ich würde es lassen, einfach irgendwelche Leute (wahrscheinlich speziell Schurken) wegen ihrer Skillung anzuquasseln. Ich würd sicher auch nur mit einem "Muss ich mit der Skillung klar kommen oder du?" reagieren, wenn mich einfach so jemand anquatscht. Es ist lieb gemeint, sehe ich ja ein, aber jeder muss selbst lernen und wer nich lernen will dem gebührt nicht auch nur ein Kopfschütteln über die Sturheit.


----------



## Ghrodan (19. April 2008)

@Annovella: Wurst zum Bier?

Um noch was produktives zu schreiben: Ich wäre dafür, wenn du einfach ruhig bist und niemandem Tipps gibst, wie dir vllt auf Grund dieses Threads auffällt, wäre der klare Großteil davon begeistert. Außerdem würde ich bei einer solchen Rechtschreibung es auf spontane Ablehnung umschalten.

MufG, Goethe


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2008)

@Anodingsda: Wenn du einen Tipp von mir willst: 
1) Gib nicht ungefragt Ratschläge. 
2) Zwing keinem deine Meinung auf, du bist nicht Maß der Dinge.
3) Du bist nicht netter als dein Nachbar.


----------



## Lordcocain (19. April 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Anodingsda: Wenn du einen Tipp von mir willst:
> 1) Gib nicht ungefragt Ratschläge.
> 2) Zwing keinem deine Meinung auf, du bist nicht Maß der Dinge.
> 3) Du bist nicht netter als dein Nachbar.



joar und nen Punkt könnte an noch ergänzen!

Die gepostete Skillung ist irgendwie nicht ganz optimal! 
naja ich spiele meine Schurkin noch net alzu lange aber ich persönlich halte Kampfkraft im PvE für ziemlich geil! und da sind noch einige Punkte die irgendwie merkwürdig verteilt sind!

@TE Wenn mich jemand anwispern würde und mir sagt meine Skillung sei scheiße und mir dann dieses "Machwerk" vom Threat-Anfang postet würd ich ihn auch auf igno setzen!


----------



## Ematra (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Achja, nochwas: "Besserwisserisch bist du selbst auch wenn du jedem deine Skillung aufzwängen willst."
> 
> MACH DEIN SCHULABSCHLUSS BEVOR DU MIT WOW ANFAENGST! WEISST DU WAS TEXTVERSTÄNDNISS IST? HAST DU VERSTANDEN DAS ICH NOCH NIE JEMANDEM MEINE SKILLUNG AUFGEZWUNGEN HABE, SONDERN NACH IHREN WUENSCHEN VORSCHLAEGE GEBE DIE BISHER JEDER(!!!!!) DER MEINE TIPPS ABGENOMMEN HAT GUT FAND?
> 
> ...




Wo ich hier gerade Deine Erwiderung auf den Post eines anderen buffed-Users sehe... Falls Du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast: Ich habe Dir durch die Blume zu sagen versucht, dass ich aufgedrängte Ratschläge ebenfalls als Zwang empfinde. Und gegen solchen setze ich mich zur Wehr.

Woher glaubst Du, kommen die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen? Das Drittel, das die Ratschläge annimmt, ist unzufrieden mit seiner Skillung und freut sich, etwas Besseres serviert zu bekommen. Die anderen zwei Drittel sind dies offensichtlich nicht. Welch Wunder, wo sie doch genau mit dieser Skillung herumlaufen...


----------



## Lupinè (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Viele sind aber mit ihrem Char nicht glücklich und wissen nicht woran es liegt bzw. sind sie noch glücklicher mit ihrem Char nachdem ich ihnen Tipps gegeben habe.(Siehe mein obrigen Beitrag)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ich nur von mr ausgehen kann:
Wenn ich das Gefühl habe mein Char spielt sich mist, gucke ich mir von anderen meiner Klasse die Skillung an, aber nicht anders herum.



Annovella schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist.......



/ironie on
Och das ist aber nett und großherzig von dir, dass du das bei Langerweile machst, für die ganzen Noobs die rumlaufen.
/ironie off

Sogar ich weiß, dass es bei keiner anderen Klasse in WoW so starke Abhängigkeiten zwischen Equip und Skillung gibt wie beim Schurken. 
Lass die Leute einfach in ruh, wenns ihnen gefällt so zu luschen wie sie geskillt sind dann ist es eben so. Wenn nicht wissen ja jetzt alle auf deinem Server an wen sie sich wenden können. 

Btt: 
Du scheinst nicht nett, sondern aufdringlich zu sein, das sind 2 Paar Schuhe.

Eine Edit:
Wenn die Leute sich wünschen dass du sie berätst, warum schreibst du sie dann an mit ner Frage ala:
"Wenn du Spass am Spiel haben willst", versteh ich dann nicht.
Die Leute kommen doch dann und fragen dich, hat sich dieser Thread ja dann erledigt oder?


----------



## KomaKater (19. April 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich... bei mir wärst du auch sofort auf igno... 
1. auf nem rp server sein und dann bekennender nicht prler sein... was macht das für nen sinn
2. hast du keine andere beschäftigung als dir die skillung der anderen anzusehen?
3. was würdest du als EXTEM ÜBERTRIEBENES BEISPIEL (so das es jeder mitbekommt und niemand nörgeln kann ^^) sagen wenn einer zu dir kommt während du mit deiner freundin durch die stadt spazierst und dir sagt "ey... sorry aber ich habe deine freundin gesehen und warum nimmst du nicht eine die mehr spaß macht"

ich mein ok es gibt schon extrem verskillte leute das is wohl wahr (und ja auch ich war mal verskillt) aber diese finden es dann raus und werden schon von selber fragen


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (19. April 2008)

Hab mich beim letzten skillen (von Schwert auf Faustwaffen) iwo in der Mitte übelst verskillt und hab dann mal rumgemurkst...
1. Hätt ich gar keinen Bock da jetzt wieder Gold für auszugeben
2. Bin ich selbst irgendwie überrascht...die geht...
3. Wenn irgendwer der irgendwo vorm AH rumgammelt mir erzählen würde ich sollte doch umskillen, würde der auf meiner Augen-Igno landen (also überlesen ftw). 
4. Dein Anwhispersatz würde mir als RPler (also nicht WoW RPler, da machts ja eh kein Sinn, Pen&Paper) direkt auf den Sack gehen (klingt irgendwie nach schmierigem Zeugen Jehovas Missionar).
5. Ich habe Alpträume von Realms wo alle Schurken in S3/T6 rumlaufen und einheitsgeskillt sind. Gegen Uniformierung. 
6.Wem sein Char irgendwie keinen Spass mehr macht, redet doch eh meist mit Leuten aus der Gilde die mehr Erfahrung mit der Klasse haben.
7. YEEEHAW Der Kaffee is durchgelaufen yagga yagga

Also behalt deine Ratschläge für dich und richte doch eine offene Sprechstunde vor der Bank ein, wer dahinkommt möchte auch beratschlagt werden. Dr. Annovella`s Skillpraxis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (19. April 2008)

Ich habe mich auch schon beraten lassen, nun nicht von dir, sondern von einem anderen, den ich aber in Aktion gesehen habe. 

Als ich die Skillung ausprobiert habe, konnte ich nur sagen: "Völliger Schwachsinn" und hab wieder umgeskillt. Soll heißen: Kann sein, dass die Skillung besser ist, aber man sollte die Skillung auf den Spielstyl und auf den Spielspaß spezialisieren. Ob man dan Raid- oder PvP/Arenatauglich ist, ist 2. rangig.

Außerdem merkt man oft selbst, was man besser machen könnte, wodurch man selbst an Erfahrung gewinnt.

Danke fürs lesen(falls es einer liest)
Euer Dreamforce

Edit: Hänge oft am Talenterechner und guck mir die einzelnen Skillungen an und rechne mir schon vorher aus, was gut wär. Ist vielen vielleicht zu blöd, aber oft hilfts und spart viel Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Davidor (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, wer negatives schreibte sollte erst den volen Thread lesen



Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Dir wurde mehrmals gesagt,dass eine Anfrage wie deine,niemand besonders freundlich findet.


----------



## Leonnie (19. April 2008)

Schreib deine Tips halt in ein Forum und gut is es. Wens interessiert, der wirds lesen und wens nicht interessiert, der wird schon seine Gründe haben.

Aber wozu Leute anwhispern? Wer Rat will holt ihn sich.....


----------



## Schwuuu (19. April 2008)

hi
ich spiele selber einen schurken (jaeinen sehr guten pvp technisch pce da nehme ich auch hinundwieder tips an) und da finde ich es gut wenn man tips gibt besonders bei denen 1woche 70 full s1 dann go kara aber kp von skillung haben.
da finde ich hilfe sehr angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. April 2008)

einfach immer weiter helfen. das eine drittel wird es dir danken die andren sinds net wert und du brauchst dich mit dennen auch net mehr abgeben


----------



## crizbee (19. April 2008)

hi

ungefragte ratschläge kommen bei den meisten menschen nicht sonderlich gut an.

im rl quatscht du doch auch niemanden an und gibst ihm ratschläge
wie er dies oder jenes anders machen könnte. 

gruss crizbee


----------



## Zako13 (19. April 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Sogar ich weiß, dass es bei keiner anderen Klasse in WoW so starke Abhängigkeiten zwischen Equip und Skillung gibt wie beim Schurken.
> 
> 
> Das ist wahr...
> ...


----------



## BlackSeed (19. April 2008)

hm, du spielst auf einem RP Server und bist keine RPler..... lass mich mal scharf überlegen.... alles klar, ich würde dich ehrlich gesagt auch auf Ignore setzen, oder dich freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was denn dieses "Skillung" sein soll.

Wenn du das ganze auf nem "normalen" Server machen würdest, kein Thema, Hilfe angenommen, auf nem RP Realm, keine Chance.


nuff said


----------



## Jarodin (19. April 2008)

Also... Ich versuche zusammenzufassen:

Es ist gut und fördernd für das Spiel, dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die gerne helfen. Ich selbst hätte gut Hilfe gebrauchen können... war bis lvl 50 n Balance-Heiler Druide, eventuell waren sogar noch einige Feral-Talente drin. Ich wusste ausserdem nicht, dass man umskillen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings solltest du, wenn du den Drang verspürst zu helfen, höflich fragen. Wenn das "höflich" so aussieht wie bei dem von dir gezeigten Beispiel (Mehr Spass am Spiel ... WTF Oo), solltest du es doch lieber sein lassen. 
Im Übrigen bin ich darüber enttäuscht, wie uninformiert beide Seiten (Annoviella und Anti-Annoviella) die jeweils andere in den Dreck zu ziehen versuchen. Beispiele sind etwa der Poster, der geschrieben hat, er würde die gelinkte Skillung nicht als einen guten Rat empfinden... hätte er sich wenigstens den ganzen Anfangspost durchgelesen, wüsste er, dass damit die schlechte Skillung des Angeschriebenen gemeint ist. 

Ich schreib schon wieder viel zu viel... um es kurz zu machen, nochmal an Annoviella:

FRAG, ob deine Hilfe gewünscht wird, dann kann sich auch niemand beschweren du wärst zu aufdringlich.

Edit: BlackSeed hat übrigens das gesagt, was ich vergessen habe. Auch wenn nur wenige Leute wirkliches RP betreiben, nervt einem die Situation gleich doppelt.


----------



## Cazor (19. April 2008)

wenn mich einer ungefragt anquackelt um mir was über meine Skillung zu erzählen, sehe ich das als pure Arroganz. 
Ich kenne so einen, der ist seit mehr als einem Jahr der Meinung, der bessere Tank zu sein. 
Redet immer gönnerhaft mit mir. Ich hasse ihn.
Hab nicht die Zeit 5mal die Woche zu raiden.


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das Menschen wie du, die andere Menschen reizen sehr schlecht im Sozialen Leben sind? Das es viele Menschen gibt die einfach nur in Frieden im Internat gedanken AUF FRIEDLICHE BASIS tauschen wollen? Das hier bisher ausser diese 2Beitraege Fakeaccs jeder helfen konnte? Ob er es gut fand was cih mache oder nicht? Du bist aber soeine Made die andere Leute anflamen muss und es geil findet wenn wegen dir jemand Romane schreibt weil die andere Person sich sowas von stark über dich aufregt? Das Problem im Internet ist: Ich werd geflamed-> Wenn ich nix schreib ist es für mich okay und du vergisst die Situation, aber jeder andere Ließt deine assoziallen gedanken und Schwankt in Richtung deiner Meinung.(Psychologie, was man sieht findet man besser als eigene noch nicht vorhandene überlegungen). Keine Angst, das ich im Rl sowie im Internet keine Freunde habe, ich denke mein Leben ist den Freunden, der Arbeit und dem Sport ausgebucht. Weisst du eigendlcih was arrogant heißt? Rechtfertigung im Internet ist keine Arroganz, sondern eine Klarstellung der unteren Fakten, du bist oberfläclich, vorurteilig und unsozial. Kannst dir an dem Text einen wi**e*? Viel Spass*lacht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Anovella Du nimmst Dich schon sehr wichtig, oder? Ist Dir mal in den Sinn gekommen, das es niemand interessiert wie Du geskillt bist? Du zwingst also niemanden Deine Skillung auf, dann frag ich mich wie es zu den 2/3 Ignore kommt?
Jeden den Du anwhisperst deswegen störst Du, und zwingst ihm Deinen Willen auf. Niemand von den Leuten hat Dich nach Deiner Meinung gefragt, sonst ergäbe es Sinn und wäre hilfreich und löblich wenn Du Deine Skillung zum besten gibst. Der 1/3 Anteil dem Du geschafft hast, Deine Meinung auzudrängeln ist vielleicht nur zu ängstlich um Nein zu sagen, solche Leute gibt es zur genüge, schonmal darüber nachgedacht?
Zur Eingangsfrage: NEIN Du bist nicht nett oder noch weniger ZU nett, Du nervst halt nur viele Leute. LAss jeden so spielen/skillen wie er mag und antworte auf Fragen die Dir gestellt werden und nicht ungefragt.
Das macht Dich unsympathisch und unbeliebt auch wenn Du das mit vermeintlichen "Hilfsangeboten" zu kaschieren versuchst.

Edith sagt: Zum Thema Flame wegen Dir das hier schonmal aufkam. Du zeigst Dich auch hier in dem Thread grad von der selben Flamenden Seite, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Du da auf eurem Server auch gewaltig rumnervst, sei es im SNG Channel oder eben die Leute permanent nervst mit Deinen Whispern...


----------



## Neque neque (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, bzw. würde gerne Tipps von euch hören.
> 
> Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Skillungen. Darum gebe ich auch gerne Tipps an neulinge bzw. 70er die anscheinend keine 5 Minuten an ihrer Skillung nachgedacht haben.
> 
> ...


seid doch froh, vll kämpfste ma gegen ihn in der arena oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (19. April 2008)

hey schwuppe!
druff geschisse. was interessieren dich irgendwelche naps? mach eifnach dein ding und falls jemand denkt hm...mein schurke is echt crap und vllt liegts an der skillung, frag ich doch ma n guten spieler dann kannste der pappnsae immer noch helfen. wie sagt man so schön? wer net will der hat schon=)
mach dich diesbezüglich echt ma locker^^
lg reeth


----------



## theriggiboy (19. April 2008)

finde nich das deine skillung zu raids wirklich passt
deswegen würde ich mit deiner skillung ned so tipps geben^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, bzw. würde gerne Tipps von euch hören.
> 
> Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Skillungen. Darum gebe ich auch gerne Tipps an neulinge bzw. 70er die anscheinend keine 5 Minuten an ihrer Skillung nachgedacht haben.
> 
> ...



Es gibt einige die sind dankbar. Zum beispiel ein heal druide dem ich einige tipps gegeben hab wie er den mage killen kann. er dachte funkt ned.. nunja nach 3min war der mage down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 skillung naja solange man nicht raidleader ist oder halt klassen leader nicht geben. es spielt nunmal jeder wie er will .. und ein 2er team besteht aus 2 leuten .. skillung ändert auch nix am "skill"


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> seid doch froh, vll kämpfste ma gegen ihn in der arena oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub nicht das der TE <-- wenn seint text halbwegs stimmt
aufrating 13xx geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw need 5er team mit rating 1337 ^^


----------



## Calystro (19. April 2008)

ich hab auch nen lvl 70 schurken ...und die skillung meiner spielweise angepasst....evtl ist die skillung derer die du angesprochen hast eben auch auf ihre spielweise abgestimmt ...hast du mit betreffenden spielern schon in ner grp zusammen gespielt oder einfach mal so die talentbäume angeguckt ?? wenn 2teres der fall sein sollte hättest du dir von mir auch ne "föhnfrisur" abholen können .....ich mein deine verbesserungsvorschläge in allen ehren ...aber was weißt du über die spieler und wie sie ihren char bewegen??


----------



## Infarma (19. April 2008)

Ratschläge sind auch Schläge.

Jemanden (ungefragt) zu erzählen was er/sie besser machen kann, bedeutet indirekt ihm/ihr auch zu sagen:

"Ey, so wie du es bisher gemacht hast, war es falsch".

So wird es zumindest oft aufgefasst - Ganz egal wie "nett" du es eigentlich gemeint hast. Nicht alle Menschen sind halt gleichermaßen kritikfähig. 

Wenn man jemand anderem ungebeten erzählt, was diese Person alles besser machen könnten, wirkt dass oft angeberisch, großkotzig, überheblich und so als ob man sich in Dinge einmischt, dieeinen nichts angehen (immer aus der sicht desjenigen, der die "Tipps" bekommt) - Ganz egal wie recht man hat. Um solche Anregungen ernsthaft anzunehmen, stehen viel zu oft persöhnliche Eitelkeiten im Weg, denn es hieße ja zugeben, dass man es bisher noch nicht so gut gemacht hat.

Den richtigen Ton zu treffen ist als "Helfer" deswegen enorm wichtig. Das ist aber schon im normalen Leben extrem schwer, in ein paar Zielen eines WoW-Chats fast unmöglich (sofern man es nicht mit jemandem zu tun hat, der/die lernwillig ist)


----------



## luziferius (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> die anscheinend keine 5 Minuten an ihrer Skillung nachgedacht haben.
> 
> was ich einfach nur behindert(ja wirklich behindert, da stimmt etwas im Kopf nicht) finde





Hm, ich finde, dass diese Art über andere Spieler zu schreiben nicht gerade auf eine(n) einfach nur freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Mitstreiter(in) schließen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Meinung: Wenn du schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht hast anderen ungewollt Ratschläge zu ihrer Spielweise anzubieten ... , lass es!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum auch? Du kannst das evtl machen wenn du mit ihnen in einer Gruppe bist (oder auf Grund der Skillung die Gruppe verlassen) aber die meisten wollen ihren Char einfach nur Spielen und zwar mit der Skillung, die sie  sich ausgesucht haben, dabei geht es nicht um max damage output oder so, sondern um Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man geht ja auch nicht in den Kindergarten und sagt den Kleinen, dass ihre Art Löcher in den Sand zu buddeln oder gegenseitig mit der Schaufel auf den Kopf zu schlagen uneffektiv ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luziferius (19. April 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Hab mich beim letzten skillen (von Schwert auf Faustwaffen) iwo in der Mitte übelst verskillt und hab dann mal rumgemurkst...
> 1. Hätt ich gar keinen Bock da jetzt wieder Gold für auszugeben
> 2. Bin ich selbst irgendwie überrascht...die geht...
> 3. Wenn irgendwer der irgendwo vorm AH rumgammelt mir erzählen würde ich sollte doch umskillen, würde der auf meiner Augen-Igno landen (also überlesen ftw).
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimnyr (19. April 2008)

@Annovella

hmm, ehrlichgesagt verstehe ich nicht warum Du Deine Mitspieler belehren willst !?
was bringt Dir das ?
lass doch jeden mit seiner Skillung herumlaufen, ich würde sicher auch keinen Ratschlag annehmen, jeder hat seine für sich beste Skillung...
Wenn Du mich belehren würdest würd ich Dich auch auf ignore setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garius74 (19. April 2008)

Ja, muß ich auch sagen:

Um Deine Eingangsfrage zu beantworten - du bist nicht zu nett, du bist arrogant und ziemlich aufgeblasen.


Jeder hat die Skillung die er sich gewählt hat und wird schon seinen Grund dafür haben.
Wenn jemand sich darüber unsicher ist, wird er schon in Foren nachlesen oder mal einen Schurken (oder andere) Klasse fragen, der in durch sein Gameplay überzeugt, was er von der und der Skillung hält.


Aber Leute ungefragt zur eigenen Skillung überzeugen zu wollen und sich dann wundern warum man auf Igno landet.... oh Mann!

Wenn mir jmd z B erklären würde dass die drei Punkte in Wilde Zähigkeit (Druide) verschwendet sind (weil das in vielen Foren auch so steht) würde ich ihm was husten.... ich habe soviele Kämpfe erlebt wo der Rest der Grp schön gefeart durch die Gegend gelaufen ist, und der Bärentank am Mann bleiben konnte...

Aber das zwinge ich natürlich niemandem auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (19. April 2008)

kleiner Tip ...

Einfach mal die "Schnauze" halten egal ob der andere Spieler ne scheiss Skillung hat oder nicht . Es sind auch
Spieler dabei die sind von ihrer Skillung überzeugt und wollen es einfach so haben .


BTW ich habe Tritt geskillt fürs PVE und PVP da würde manch ein Schurke sagen oh scheisse ... von daher .



@ Vorredner so derb mit der Kloschüssel muss man dann doch nicht werfen ;-)


----------



## Kelvarmellon (19. April 2008)

Hilfe anbieten finde ich gut, denn wer ist schon von den normalos gut geskilled.

Ich denke mal der Ton macht die Musik, ich würde gerne mal so einen Schriftwechsel mit dir haben, denn davon hängt es ab ob ich deinen Tipp annehme oder ob ich dich nicht beachte auf die Ignore kommen nur wenige aber keine Weltverbesserer.

Ich kann mir aber auch denke das du, wenn Du schon die Skillung siehst dann auch noch Tipps zu den Klamotten gibts und da würde ich dann abschalten, denn die gute Equips sind den normalspielern oft verwehrt und man hat einfach nix besseres.

Und da du schon einige 70 hast ist es auch noch die Frage, mit wlechem Char DU die Tipps gibts, wenn mir als Jäger ein Mage die tipps gibt dann schreibe ich nix zurück, das kratzt an der Ehre und ja viele können das Spiel besser.

Aber denk mal nach im RL und ich würde an jeder Kreuzung 3 Autofahrer anqautschen, warum sie dies und jenes gemacht haben die wären auch sauer

Und zu guter letzt, meine Skillungen die hle ich mir vom Arsenal und zwar gucke ich mir da die Raidgilden an oder ich warte bei den PVP Anmeldunge auf Leute und gucke mir dann ihre Skillungen an und FRAGE dann selbst.


Aber nochmal zum Anfang  die Grundidee finde ich Lobenswert, die Art und Weise naja Ungefragt ist nicht überall beliebt


----------



## turageo (19. April 2008)

Marlixon schrieb:


> Lass es einfach, wenn 2/3 dich ignoriert, ist das ein Zeichen, dass der größter Teil auf deine Hilfe verzichten kann!



"Ist das Glas halb voll oder halb leer?" omg... man könnte es ja auch so betrachten, dass 1/3 der Spieler die Hilfe tatsächlich gut finden und sich drüber freun. Mein Güte, wenn es nicht interessiert der schiebts halt auf igno, aber solange es Leute gibt, die damit was anfangen können, ists doch ok.

Weißt Marlixon, allein von Deiner Ausdruckweise im Post her hättest Du wahrscheinlich höhere Chancen auf meiner Igno-Liste zu landen wie der TE. Tipps, v. a. wenn ungefragt, sind vielleicht störend, aber man könnte ja zumindest so tolerant sein und se sich mal anhören (vielleicht stellt man dabei ja so einiges fest, was man selbst noch nicht wusste oder bist Du n wandelnder WoW-Halbgott-Alleskönner? sry, kommt für mich persönlich halt so rüber). Was viel nerviger ist, sind pro halbe Stunde 20 - 30 Anfragen, mit "ziehste mich mal XYZ?", aber selbst das kann man noch höflich ablehnen.

@TE: ich finds gut, mach weiter so. WoW hat zu wenige Leute, die mal hilfsbereit sind (auch außerhalb der Gilden - manchmal nicht mal innerhalb). Übertreibs aber nicht gleich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (19. April 2008)

@Aleksio du hast nen i-net problem wegen den doppelpostst du darfts net zurück benutzen vom browser aus!!!


----------



## Huti da real (19. April 2008)

Hoi,
ich guck mir oft auch Just 4 fun die Skillung von anderen Jägern an ( BM )  Ich hab auchmal nen 70er getroffen der auf BM geskillt war aber ohne Zorn des Wildtieres..? Ihr wisste genau dieser 1 Skillpunkt macht EUCH für 18sek gegen alles immun!!!! der Wichtigste BM Skillpunkt überhaupt..und den lässt der als bm weg???? Hab ihm das mal ergklärt..ja lies mal da und so..und er hat meinen Vorschlag angenommen und wollte darüber nachdenken..


----------



## Apex (19. April 2008)

ganz ehrlich ?

DU BIST KRANK!

sollte nicht jeder so spielen/skillen wie er es für richtig hält ?
und selbst wenn es quer ist, evtl beabsichtigt derjenige ja genau dies... zumal ein selbst erarbeitetes spiel prinziep / skillung doch etwas viel genialeres ist als von irgentwielen 0815 skilled "noobs" die "fertigkeiten" zu übernemhmen um letztendlich damit doch net klar zu kommen...


----------



## RyniaUnda (19. April 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich hab mir die restlichen Antworten nicht durchgelesen und antworte nur direkt dem TE.

Diese Erlebnisse habe ich mit all meinen Klassen gemacht. Und auch das Vehältnis passt überein. 1/3 freut sich, 1/3 macht gleich Ignore und 1/3 will es einfach nicht wissen (da sie ja alles besser wissen). Mir kann es ja eigentlich egal sein. Ich red auch mit den Leuten um heraus zufinden warum sie bestimmte Skillungen genommen haben. Wenn mir jmd bei einer ausergewöhnlichen Skillung sinnvoll begründen kann warum er so geskillt hat (meisten weil es ihnen Spass macht, aber die genannte Skillung kann nicht mal Spass machen *fg* aber so extrem hab ich das auch noch nie erlebt).

Ich bin persönlich auch nicht der Raider (!) aber mir sind die guten Raidskillungen sehr wohl bekannt. Auch ich skille gerne ein wenig abseits der üblichen Wege (41-0-20 statt den üblichen 41-20-0 für PvE). Doch leider gibt diese Idioten die einfach alles besser wissen und sich dann wundern, dass sie weniger Schaden machen als das Feuertotem vom Heilschamanen ;-)

Mach dir nichts draus ... freu dich einfach wenn solche Noobs das Spielen aufgeben.


----------



## RyniaUnda (19. April 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## maggus (19. April 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ?
> 
> DU BIST KRANK!



Hrhr, wieder mal ein schönes Beispiel für den Umgangston in der WoW-Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (19. April 2008)

moin

@TE
ganz ehrlich? zu nett ? nein, eher aufdringlich oder besserwisserisch.

ich wurde auch schon öfters angesprochen, das meine schurkenskillung crap sei, ohne das die jenigen wüssten, womit ich mich ingame mit dem schurken überhaupt beschäftige. die leute landen sofort auf ignore.
man muss nicht ungefragt jedem seine meinung unter die nase reiben.

spaß definiert jeder ingame anders, und spaß von einer skillung abhängig zu machen, sry, ist etwas schwach.

wenn man mit jemanden regelmäßig spielt (arena/raid), dann kann man über skillungen reden, aber mit fremden???


----------



## Zockratte (19. April 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Du hast das "e" bei ignore vergessen!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (19. April 2008)

bleib so bzw helf den Leuten nicht mehr 

/close


----------



## tinana (19. April 2008)

ganz kurz:
ich spiele wie ich will, ich skille wie ich will. wenn dann einer vorbeikommt, der meint mir sagen zu müssen, wie ich zu skillen habe, ohne zu wissen wie ich spiele, dann ungefragt mit tipps um sich schmeist, wird nur zwei reaktionen bei mir auslösen:
1. "aha" im chat
2. ich verschwinde leise pfeifend


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (19. April 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> Hallo Du,
> ich spiele selber 3 jahre WoW und hab mittlerweile meine 14 70er hochgezogen (bin weder arbeitslos noch ist WoW mein einziges hobby, nur mal so vorweg)
> 
> Ich hab bestimmt pro char und klasse 10 - 15 skillugen ausprobiert, hab gekämpf, viel gelesen, diskutiert und erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Mir begegnen fast täglich spieler, die einen 70er spielen und eine skillung zum weglaufen haben. Anfangs hab ich noch meine erfahrungen weitergeben wollen, habe aber die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht, welche du beschreibst. Mittlerweile setze ich unfähige (und uneinsichtige) 70er nach missglückten randomgruppen auf ignore, damit ich bloß nie wieder mit denen spielen muß.
> ...



Hab zwar den rest net gelesen ... aba würd ma vorschlagen/bitten das Quax vieleicht mal einen guide für skillungen machen könnte?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaub würden sich vieleicht schon viele freun wenn mal einer auch erklärt wie man ne skillung spielt und du hast ja nu echt viel erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Æro    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merikolus (19. April 2008)

Weißt du, Annovela, zunächst fand ich deinen ersten Post super, aber die Art, wie du auf die Flames reagierst, lässt die Sympathie rasch schwinden. Das war dann auch der Grund, warum ich den Thread nicht zu Ende gelesen habe.

Trotzdem ein kleiner Tip:
"Entschuldigung, ich habe gerade Eure Skillung angeschaut und muss sagen, damit habt ihr sicherlich nicht soviel Spass wie mit einer gute Skillung."

Dieser Satz sagt indirekt aus, dass meine Skillung NICHT gut ist. "Nicht gut" versteht man im allgemeinen als "schlecht". Damit dürfte sich der Großteil der Angesprochenen angegriffen fühlen.

Fazit:
- Wenn du mit den Leuten in einer Ini bist, zeig ihnen dein SW-Stats-Log und sag ihnen, dass auch sie soviel Schaden machen können. Die Meisten dürften fragen, wie?
- Wenn du sie nur so siehst, frag sie doch mal, warum sie so geskillt sind, wie sie geskillt sind, das erzeugt viel eher Gesprächsbereitschaft.

Beispiel: "Wie bist du mit deiner Skillung zufrieden? So ähnlich war ich auch mal geskillt."


----------



## FrustmaN (19. April 2008)

vielleicht hab ichs ja übrlesen, aber wo ist denn bitte die skillung des TE um sie mit der des erwähnten zu vergleichen ?

zudem ist nicht jede skillung für jeden spieler gleich gut. 80% holen sich ihre skillung aus irgendwelchen foren ohne für sich selbst zu entscheiden was für sie oder ihren spielstil sinnvoll ist, nur weil mal jemand gemeint hat das wäre die SUPER-DMG-ROXXOR-OBERSKILLUNG ! davon lernen ein paar damit umzugehn der rest evrzweifelt irgndwann und fängt ne neue klasse an.
die übrigen 15% haben den durchblick und spielen wirklich gut (oder einfach nur glück beim skillen gehabt)

ich gehöre sicherlich was schurken betrifft zu den restlichen 5% : mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal, ob ich mit anderer skillung 5dps mehr schaffe, da ich weder die entsprechende ausrüstung besitze noch dauernd in instanzen oder bgs gehe  >> ja, ich spiele zum spaß (sowas slls tatsächlich geben^^)


wenn mir jemand einen tip zur skillung gibt schaue ich mirs gerne an allerdings im talentplaner wegen der kosten, es sei denn man gibt mir genug gold um wieder zurückzuskillen und 1 nächste skillung zu finanzieren, denn nur weil jemand meint er hätte die bessere skillung für mich (eigentlich für SICH!) gefunden , muß ich dafür nicht gerade stehn.

jemand ungefragt "tips" zu geben halte ich für eher sinnfrei, wenn man ein paar mal mit demjenigen zusammen gespielt hat und an äußerungen oder sonstigen situationen feststellen kann, daß er entweder unzufrieden ist oder manche geskillte talente gar nicht richtig bzw überhaupt nicht zum einsatz kommen, dann kann man sich dazu äußern.


wirft mir jemand ungefragt seine tips vor die füße und impliziert dann auch noch daß ich "unglücklich" bin, dann ist ignore noch das freundlichste was mir dazu einfällt. 

@TE: Du besitzt nicht zufälliger weise noch nen paladin auf fm (allianz) ? dessen verhalten erinnert mich stark an Dich, da er mich im ah auch angeschrieben hat: Zitat".... wasn das für ne scheiß noob skillung damit kannst ja gar nicht .....", möglicherweise hat er seine worte etwas unbedachter gewählt, aber die ähnlichkeit ist dennoch nicht zu verleugnen


----------



## Hubautz (19. April 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde das gut. Man sollte Leuten die keine Ahnung haben immer erklären, was sie falsch machen. Das mache ich auch gerne. Da ich ja auch schon mehr als 3 Jahre WoW spiele, habe ich nicht nur das Recht, sondern geradezu die Pflicht, andere ungefragt auf ihre Mängel hinzuweisen.
Das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für das Spiel. Ich spreche auch gerne auf der Straße Passanten an und gebe ihnen Tipps für die Wahl ihrer Garderobe. Ich sehe doch, dass sie nicht glücklich sind, so wie sie sich kleiden.
Was ich auch zu meinen Pflichten der Gesellschaft gegenüber zähle, ist andere Verkehrsteilnehmer darauf hinzuweisen, wie sie viel effizienter ihr Auto bewegen könnten. Zu diesem Zwecke habe ich es mir angewöhnt, an roten Ampeln auszusteigen, mich bei meinem Hintermann auf den Beifahrersitz zu setzen und ihm zu erklären, dass er doch bitte so fahren soll wie ich das tue, er könne ja mit seiner Fahrweise nicht glücklich sein. Da ich schon längere Zeit den Führerschein mein Eigen nenne, kann, ja muss ich meine Erfahrung an andere weitergeben.
Ähnlich verhält es sich in Restaurants, wenn ich sehe, dass andere Leute sich ein Gericht bestellen, mit dem sie ganz bestimmt nicht glücklich sind. Auch hier erachte ich es als meine Bürgerpflicht, mich dazu zu setzen und den Leuten klarzumachen, dass sie doch einfach das gleiche essen sollen wie ich.


----------



## Caytrem (19. April 2008)

RP server 
mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen
ich hab nichts gegen rp nur gegen mansche leute die ham halt echt mal null ahnung und die lassen sich da auch nicht rein reden für die passtd as geschichtlich und punkt
wie war das noch mal
shadow paladin mit hexer d2 oder so ist einfach ein BÄM gegen den kopp


----------



## Kelvarmellon (19. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich finde das gut. Man sollte Leuten die keine Ahnung haben immer erklären, was sie falsch machen. Das mache ich auch gerne. Da ich ja auch schon mehr als 3 Jahre WoW spiele, habe ich nicht nur das Recht, sondern geradezu die Pflicht, andere ungefragt auf ihre Mängel hinzuweisen.
> Das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für das Spiel. Ich spreche auch gerne auf der Straße Passanten an und gebe ihnen Tipps für die Wahl ihrer Garderobe. Ich sehe doch, dass sie nicht glücklich sind, so wie sie sich kleiden.
> Was ich auch zu meinen Pflichten der Gesellschaft gegenüber zähle, ist andere Verkehrsteilnehmer darauf hinzuweisen, wie sie viel effizienter ihr Auto bewegen könnten. Zu diesem Zwecke habe ich es mir angewöhnt, an roten Ampeln auszusteigen, mich bei meinem Hintermann auf den Beifahrersitz zu setzen und ihm zu erklären, dass er doch bitte so fahren soll wie ich das tue, er könne ja mit seiner Fahrweise nicht glücklich sein. Da ich schon längere Zeit den Führerschein mein Eigen nenne, kann, ja muss ich meine Erfahrung an andere weitergeben.
> Ähnlich verhält es sich in Restaurants, wenn ich sehe, dass andere Leute sich ein Gericht bestellen, mit dem sie ganz bestimmt nicht glücklich sind. Auch hier erachte ich es als meine Bürgerpflicht, mich dazu zu setzen und den Leuten klarzumachen, dass sie doch einfach das gleiche essen sollen wie ich.




Ich liebe Sarkasmus


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

mein motto:
setz ihn auf ignore bevor er dich auf ignore setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (19. April 2008)

also ich würde nicht einfach leute anschreibebn und sagen...ehh deine skillung kann man aber ändern


----------



## Nuraa (19. April 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Du hast das "e" bei ignore vergessen!


klasse beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich denke du solltest den leuten weiter helfen denn ohne hilfe wird niemand gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die leute die dich ignorieren haben halt pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mal ehrlich, juckts dich wenn dich sowelche leute auf ignore haben?


----------



## Mindista (19. April 2008)

Nuraa schrieb:


> und mal ehrlich, juckts dich wenn dich sowelche leute auf ignore haben?



anscheinend schon, sonst hätte der TE sicherlich nicht den beitrag verfast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (19. April 2008)

ich finds super von dir, dass du hilfsbereit bist, ich hatte anfangs auch probleme wie ich meinen schurken zu skillen habe (aber ich denke meine pve skillung schaut besser aus als die http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000 ) Aber mach weiter so, helf den leuten, wenn ses net annehmen sind se selber schuld


----------



## Whitepeach (19. April 2008)

> Gut das in 30 Jahren alle Menschen auf der Erde verbrennen dank der erwärmung



Gib mir bitte nur ein WINZIGES Stückchen deiner fliegenden Hitze ab, bald Mai und sitz hier im Rollkragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Wer meinen Account bezahlt darf mir auch ungefragt Ratschläge geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich irgendetwas über Skillungen wissen will, frage ich a) selber herum, b) vergleiche Skillvorschläge in Foren von Möchtegern-Imbas. 
Quer von der Seite würde ich mich auch nicht anpupen lassen, wem meine Skillung nicht passt, soll ganz schnell mein Charfenster wieder schliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazorRose (19. April 2008)

Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn jemand, der bereits mehr Erfahrung im Spiel hat, mir seine Hilfe anbietet. Aber das mindeste an Respekt ist es auch, jemanden erst zu fragen, ob er überhaupt Tipps haben will, bevor man ihn mir unnötigen Infos vollmüllt!

Ich würde anfangs die Leute, die mich einfach so mit ihren tollen Infos belästigen, wohl ignorieren, aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass nach einiger Zeit die Leut auch auf meine Ignore-list wandern, wenns zu viel wird!


----------



## N - Nazjatar (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ps: Süßes Bild, kein respekt vor älteren? Achja.. respekt kennt die Jugend ja heute nichtmehr und schon gar nicht im Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blablabla...

Und du bist totaaal respektvoll indem du an Skillungen anderer Leute rumnörgelst. Sorry, aber so wie du meintest das du andere Leute anschreibst ist es meiner Meinung nach unhöflich.


----------



## Phobius (19. April 2008)

Bei Skillungen bin ich recht empfindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, ich lasse mir gerne mal Tips geben, man kann ja immer was dazu lernen.
Aber wenn ich zum 10ten mal hintereinander angewhispert werde "deine Skillung ist der letzte Rotz. Skill auf INRI-Mage um & Co) dann platzt mir der Kragen.

Es ist erstens immer noch meine Sache welche Skillung ich spiele.

Mit dem Mage ist es das beste Beispiel.
Ich habe lange Zeit als Feuermage gespielt und mir meine Skillung selber zusammengestellt, angepasst auf meine Spielweise.
Dann kamen dauernd zB das oben genannte Whisper von verschiedenen Magiern. 
Aber was bringt mir eine Skillung, mit welcher ich nicht klar komme.

Von daher mein Fazit:
Man kann anderen Spielern gerne Tips zur Skillung & Co geben, wiederum sollte man hierbei auf die Wortwahl achten, und auch mal akzeptieren wenn jmd. sagt dass er seine Skillung lieber behalten mag.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (19. April 2008)

Ich auch.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, bzw. würde gerne Tipps von euch hören.
> 
> Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Skillungen. Darum gebe ich auch gerne Tipps an neulinge bzw. 70er die anscheinend keine 5 Minuten an ihrer Skillung nachgedacht haben.
> 
> ...





Wenn du Ungefragt eine Anwhispers und ich zu dröhnst wie er seine Skillung verändern soll, kann ich schon verstehen das man dich auf Ignore setzt, schließlich hat dich keiner darum gebeten deine Meinung Mitzuteilen. Grundsätzlich solltest nur Leute Helfen die 

Ersten: Dir bekannt sind !

Zweitens: Dich um Hilfe gebeten haben !

drittens: Mit den du Eventuell in einer Gruppe bist und da Merkst hat ein Manko ihn / oder Sie fargen ob er ein paar Tipps haben möchte.

Ungefragt anderen etwas aufzuschwartzen auch wenn es gut gemeint ist kann als sehr lästig empfunden werden. Daher die meisten werden denken das du ein "Klugscheisser" bist und dich deshalb auf Ignore setzen. Also an ein paar Grundregeln einhalten was die kontakt aufnahme angeht dann sollte das eigendlich besser laufen.


----------



## ThoWeib (19. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Naja, egal... Also, was soll ich machen? Ich helfe gerne und einige nehmen diese auch an, die anderen setzen mich auf Ignor. Soll ich jedesmal die Gefahr in kauf nehmen auf ignor zu landen? Oder soll ich jeden Unwissenden/Unerfahrenen Spieler(oder ebayler) einfach herumtollen lassen? Denkt dran, dann helf ich anderen die hilfe annehmen nichtmehr...



Ich persönlich lasse mir z.B. auch nur ungern sagen, dass mein Charakter womöglich suboptimal eingerichtet ist. Noch dazu, wo ich derlei selber weiß, weil ich auf dem Weg zur 70 gerne experimentiere. Von daher kann ich die 2/3, die dich (auch kommentarlos) auf /ignore setzen, ohne weiteres verstehen.

Helfen ist in Ordnung, ABER: (wie auch schon andere sagten) keinesfalls ungefragt; nur, wenn das "Opfer" einem Ratschlag zustimmt; und außerdem ohne Kontrollzwang ("Ey, du Hirsch, du hast ja immer noch diese Sch*-Skillung!!!11Elf"). 

Und zu guter Letzt: der 70er-Ebay-Spieler soll gefälligst auf die ganz harte Tour lernen, wie er zu spielen und zu skillen hat. Wer zu faul (oder zu dämlich) ist, einen Charakter hochzuspielen, der soll ruhig Zeit brauchen, seinen Weg zu finden. Denn der ist das Ziel.


----------



## zoman (19. April 2008)

Skillung is doch jeder mans eingene Sache,

wenn wer hilfe braucht fragt er aber ich kanns schon verstehen das sie diech  auf ignor machen ich las mir auch nicht von jedem meine Skills erklären als Hexer

P:S jeder muss mit seiner skillung glücklich werden und wenn dir die Tlentverteilung von anderen nicht passt dann spiel halt nicht mit ihnen


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2008)

Vorallem wie soll man sich das vorstellen wie du an diese Informationen über die Skillung anderer Spieler gelangst?

Stehst du in OG/SW vor der Bank, spielst WoW im Fenstermodus und im Hintergrund ist schon der Browser mit der Armory offen, wo du nur noch den Namen reinschreiben brauchst? Und sobald ein Schurke vorbei kommt, Zack, Armory, Skillung gefällt mir nicht (ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was er sich dabei so gedacht hat), Zack anwhispern/annerven.
Anders kann ich's mir nicht vorstellen. Und wenn das so ist, dann Omg ... Dann ist das leicht krank. Vorallem da du das scheinbar unter eigenem unterbewußssten Zwang machst, das noch als "Höflichkeit" empfindest und DU dich dann noch angegriffen fühlst, wenn die Leute dich auf ignore setzen - oder wie hier - vollflamen.

Summa summarum: Selber schuld.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (19. April 2008)

Also ich kann Pandur87 zu 100% zustimmen.

Ich persönlich schreib solche Leute nicht in die Ignorliste, sondern sage ihnen einfach was ich von ihrer klugscheisserei halte. 

Das hilft meistens, denn so Besserwisser die nicht auf sich selbst gucken können und wildfremde Spieler wegen ihrer Skillung anquatschen brauch ich echt nicht.

Ich verstehe es eh nicht, solche Sorgen möchte ich auch haben, dass ich nix anderes zu tun habe, als den Leuten klar machen zu wollen, was man doch für ein riesen Pro sein soll...
Ne echt, das ist immernoch ein ''Spiel''. Was sich manche Leute dadurch für Sorgen machen können, man könnte meinen ihr Leben würde sich um nichts anderes drehen...

Zuerst fragen, dann sieht man weiter.

Und ja mit deiner schreibweise hier, versteh ich die Leute zu 100%, die dich auf die Igno nehmen. 
Wenn du ingame auch so gern in Caps Lock schreibst erst recht.

Oder der Satz ''kein Respekt vor älteren''.
Ne der ist spätestens nach diesem Satz verflogen. 

Naja ich will hier ja nicht flamen, aber wenn man Leute als behindert bezeichnet, nur weil sie kein Bock auf diese dumme klugscheisserei haben stimmt doch etwas nicht mehr.

Naja lieebe Grüsse! ^^


----------



## kthxbye (19. April 2008)

Wurde auch schon mal anewhispert mit meinem lvl 32er schurken der auf täuschung gespecct war, ich solle doch auf xyz umskilln weil es doch so cool sei und dieser jemand das ja auch so hätte...

Ich hab ihn nich auf igno gepackt, aber mal meine meinung gesagt wodurch der mich dann auf igno hatte... (ich habe ihn nicht beleidigt, ich habe ihm nur gesagt er solle mich so skilln lassen wie ich will, dass hinter der skillung auch ein sinn steckt und er (wenn er schon tipps geben möchte) es doch etwas anders formulieren könnte... manche vertragen keinen widerstand/kritik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denk mal dass keine formulieren wirklich nett klingt...
Ein völlig fremder labert einen dicht seine skillung ist kacke... auch wenn es durch die blumen is, die aussage bleibt die gleiche.
Wenn man z.b. 1-2 quests zusammen macht und du dann anfängst "eine interessante skillung o.O", er dann "wieso?" fragt, dann kennt ihr euch ein wenig und er hat auch nach deiner meinung gefragt ^^ dann kannst ihm das mit netten worten sicherlich eher nahelegen.

mfg


----------



## slook (19. April 2008)

immer diese besserwisser.....nervt doch nur

ich skill odch net für arena um um 10spiele zu machen und mir da die pkt zu leechen. dauert zwar länger pkt zu bekommen aber pvp<pve
und zum epic leechen ganz toll


----------



## DaHammerl (19. April 2008)

Annovella also meiner Meinung nach solltest du dich aus diesen Sachen raushalten.
Wenn dich niemand um nen Tip bittet dann lass ihn gefälligerweise, ok?
Ich würde dich auch auf /igno setzen weil ich sowas nicht abkann wenn jemand meine Skillung kritisiert wenn er so an sich nichts mit mir zu tun hat oder ich ihn darum gefragt hab.
Lass die Leute einfach


----------



## iLose (19. April 2008)

da will ich auch ma meinen senf dazu geben:

@TE: ich glaub dir ja das du es gut meinst, aber wie gesagt, las den leuten doch ihren frieden oder läster über sie sonst wo ab, wenns dir dann besser geht (zum frieden aller bitte nich im SNG-channel)

es ist zwar schön wenn man leuten helfen kann, aber nicht jeder will solche ratschläge!

@rest: sofort ingnore ist, finde ich (!), auch keine lösung. sagt ihnen doch einfach das ihr euch dabei was gedacht habt oder was auch immer. wenn ein normaler mensch am anderen ende der leitung sitzt wird er es verstehen. wenn nich könnte man ma über ignore reden.

mit dem rest mein ich nicht alle......

so noch nen bissel btw:

hackt doch nicht immer auf jägern rum (selbst einer.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), nich jeder jäger ist ein noob (ja mir is kla wo diese vorurteile herkommen....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und nein ich habe keinen schulabschluss.....für alle leute die das irgendwie für wichtig halten (allerdings haben hier auch schon genug bewiesen, dass ein schulabschluss scheinbar nicht viel zu bedeuten hat)


----------



## Mace (19. April 2008)

naja meiner meinung nach soll jeder skilln wie er es für richtig hält..jedoch sind tipps ja keine vorschrift...solange du die leute nicht damit zuspamst finde ich es nett von dir *g*


----------



## Estron (19. April 2008)

gewöhn dich an solche sachen.
Als ich mit meinem Twink in ner gilde war die grad kara angefangen hat und ich denen tipps zwecks raidaufstellung/skillung/buffzeug gegeben hab kam nur ich solle meine möchtegern Progamertipps bitte unterlassen und dem Raidleiter, der btw ein total verskillter elementarschami war, das überlassen.
Naja nen Schattenpriester der aggroreduzierung nicht mitskillt und n eleschami der das Ingrimmtotem nicht mitskillt ist für mich nicht raidtauglich.
Aber naja viel spaß beim wipen


----------



## Monolith (19. April 2008)

Wenn auf meinem Server jemand in Orgrimmar rumrennen würde und ständig irgendwelche Leute anquatschen würde und ihnen die "richtige" Skillung erklären würde, der würde bei mir auch ganz schnell auf die Ignore Liste kommen.
Sollte mich jemand anflüstern und sagen: "Hey, du gehst Karazhan, du spielst Arena.. Aber mit DER Skillung? - Das mach mal so und so.." - Ich würde ihn auch ignorieren..!


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2008)

Wenn man jemandem helfen will erstmal fragen, ob derjenige überhaupt Hilfe will. Wenn die Person mit ihrer Skillung zufrieden ist und dann jemand kommt und ihr unbedingt eine andere aufschwatzen will ist teilweise wirklich nervig. Wenn derjenige Tips haben will umso besser. Ich denke wenn man die Leute nicht gleich überfällt mit "Hey, ich hab deine Skillung gesehen und sag dir jetzt mal wie mans besser macht" überfällt hat man schon gar keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen.


----------



## Gothmorg (19. April 2008)

@TE: Sieh es positiv: Wenn dich alle Idioten auf Ignore setzen ist die Chance geringer, dass du in ner Rdm-Grp auf Idioten triffst. Wär mir schnuppe, wenn mich solche Leute auf Ignore setzen würden, von denen wollte ich eh nichts.


----------



## Pandur87 (19. April 2008)

KomaKater schrieb:


> 3. was würdest du als EXTEM ÜBERTRIEBENES BEISPIEL (so das es jeder mitbekommt und niemand nörgeln kann ^^) sagen wenn einer zu dir kommt während du mit deiner freundin durch die stadt spazierst und dir sagt "ey... sorry aber ich habe deine freundin gesehen und warum nimmst du nicht eine die mehr spaß macht"



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich finde das gut. Man sollte Leuten die keine Ahnung haben immer erklären, was sie falsch machen. Das mache ich auch gerne. Da ich ja auch schon mehr als 3 Jahre WoW spiele, habe ich nicht nur das Recht, sondern geradezu die Pflicht, andere ungefragt auf ihre Mängel hinzuweisen.
> Das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für das Spiel. Ich spreche auch gerne auf der Straße Passanten an und gebe ihnen Tipps für die Wahl ihrer Garderobe. Ich sehe doch, dass sie nicht glücklich sind, so wie sie sich kleiden.


DAS ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Wie oft hast Dir schon eine gefangen dafür? Sag mir bitte, das Du das ironisch meintest...



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vorallem wie soll man sich das vorstellen wie du an diese Informationen über die Skillung anderer Spieler gelangst?
> 
> Stehst du in OG/SW vor der Bank, spielst WoW im Fenstermodus und im Hintergrund ist schon der Browser mit der Armory offen, wo du nur noch den Namen reinschreiben brauchst? Und sobald ein Schurke vorbei kommt, Zack, Armory, Skillung gefällt mir nicht (ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was er sich dabei so gedacht hat), Zack anwhispern/annerven.
> Anders kann ich's mir nicht vorstellen. Und wenn das so ist, dann Omg ... Dann ist das leicht krank. Vorallem da du das scheinbar unter eigenem unterbewußssten Zwang machst, das noch als "Höflichkeit" empfindest und DU dich dann noch angegriffen fühlst, wenn die Leute dich auf ignore setzen - oder wie hier - vollflamen.
> ...


Man kann Skillungen einsehen mit Rechtsklick auf den Char, Betrachten und dann auf Skillung. Kein großes Geheimnis und Armory ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Maximolider (19. April 2008)

so..das erste mal,das ich nicht alles gelesen habe,bevor ich etwas schreibe,aber die ersten 2 seiten reichen,glaube ich...
es kann doch wohl nicht angehen,das du der meinung bist,den leuten ungefragt tipps geben zu wollen,und dich dann wunderst? das beispiel mit dem fußballprofi hinkt total,oder bist du ein wow-profi? das hier ist ein spiel,die leute wollen spaß,und eine menge halt nicht maximale efizienz! und wenn du dann daher kommst und ungefragt tipps verteilst würde ich das persöhnlich nicht als aufdringlich sondern eher als lächerlich empfinden..:-)
mit solch einem übersteigertem sendungsbewußtsein in einem onlinespiel solltest du vieleicht wirklich dein sozialverhalten überdenken...:-)
das ist kein flame oder klugscheißerei,nur ein gutgemeinter rat von jemandem,der sich damit seit jahren auseinandersetzt.....du bist bestimmt hinterher viel glücklicher,wenn du meinen rat befolgst und tust,was ich sage...:-)

(na,generkt,worum es geht?)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Hubautz (19. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> DAS ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Wie oft hast Dir schon eine gefangen dafür? Sag mir bitte, das Du das ironisch meintest...



Zu deiner Beruhigung - es war ironisch gemeint. Ich würde mir niemals anmaßen anderen Leuten vorzuschreiben, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.


----------



## CRUSH111 (19. April 2008)

So also ich persönlich finde es arrogant andere Spieler auf ihr Skillung aufmerksam zu machen nur weil man der Meinung ist man hätte die ahnung ,wenn dich einer fragt ist ok aber mit dem Motto ich kenn mich aus ich schreib jedem dessen Skillung net gut ist an find ich blöd.Ich denke jeder ist in der lage sich selber zu helfen und DEINE fachliche Meinung will dann nun wirklich nicht jeder hören.Zumal man sich die skillungen eh zu hauf im inet anschaun kann.


----------



## Shaynai (19. April 2008)

Ja, so Trottel wie dich gibt es dennoch genug.

Am lustigsten ist es wenn jemand der gar keine Ahnung hat, wie du, Vorschläge und Tipps geben will an Leute, die mehr Ahnung haben als er selbst und dann, wenn der ganze Server einen auf der Ignoreliste hat einen Thread eröffnen mit dem Titel "Bin ich zu nett?", da du dich sonst ohne den Server zu wechseln nicht mehr deinen narzistischen Vorlieben hingeben kannst.

Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel:
Du hast deine Skillung von irgendjemandem geklaut, der vielleicht t6 oder s3 equipped ist und den du deshalb für total "imba" hältst natürlich liegt sein Erfolg nur an seiner Skillung, klar, denn du bist schliesslich der beste überhaupt. Nun hast du diese tolle Skillung, bist aber dauernd tot oder der Tank macht mehr dmg als du.....

Deine Arenawertung sagt gar nix, T4 hat mittlerweile fast jeder und ich würde dich mit meinem Taurentankdruiden in PvE Ausrüstung mit der Skillung einfach so sehr wegrotzen, dass du nur noch weinst und dann garantiert einen Thread mit dem Thema "Nerf Druiden-Thread Nummer 34276428" im Blizzard Forum eröffnest. Und diesen extremen Hass schiebe ich auf dich, weil du einfach nur nett bist.

Ich hätte auch einfach schreiben können "Jedem das seine /close" aber dann wäre mein Aggromanagement dahin gewesen, du hättest overnuked, weil du niemals Finte benutzen würdest.

Wenn jemand Skilltipps will, dann wird er diese garantiert in einem Forum finden, wo niemand versucht anzugeben, so zu tun als wäre das pure Nettigkeit und keine Arroganz, nur um die länge seines ach so imba-mungo-dolches zu kompensieren.

An alle die versuchen Skilltipps zu geben, fragt nett nach aber drängt euch nicht auf und wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt einfach: Fresse halten!


----------



## Merlinia (19. April 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> Sei weiter nett.
> Ganz ehrlich, so Leute wie dich brauch das Spiel, Leute die gern helfen und denen es auch anscheinend nichts ausmacht immer noch zu helfen!
> Wenn du auf Ignore Listen landest, wenn juckts?? ja vielleicht sind die Typen ja wirklich ein bisschen "behindert", vielleicht haben die auch einfach keine Ahnung und skillen mal so wie sie es für richtig halten.
> Helf einfach denen die Hilfe brauchen und wenn dich welche auf Ignore setzen lach sie aus und gut ist.
> ...



Seh ich auch so ;-) hätt ich nicht besser sagn können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renzah (19. April 2008)

leute die tipps ignorieren wirst du immer finden...ich hab schon viele gesehen die sich thrallmar sockel reinhauen und nichmal geld für nen grünen haben


----------



## Hubautz (19. April 2008)

Es gibt also Leute, die das tatsächlich machen. Andere anschauen, deren Skillung oder Equip begutachten und ihnen dann ungefragt Verbesserungsvorschläge machen.
Da stellt  sich mir die ein oder andere Frage:
Erstens: Was gibt euch das Recht zu entscheiden, welche Skillung die „beste“ ist? 
Jetzt bitte keine Sprüche wie „Ich spiele schon seit 3 Jahren“. Abgesehen davon, dass man dieses Spiel in weniger als 3 Wochen „erlernen“ kann, gab es in den letzten 3 Jahren so viele Patches, dass man die Spielpraxis kaum als relevantes Argument nutzen kann.
Zweitens: Was zum Henker geht euch an, wie jemand anderes geskillt ist? So lange er/sie nicht in eurem Raid ist und euer eigenes Spielerlebnis damit schmälert, geht euch das – entschuldigt bitte- einen Scheissdreck an.
Drittens: Habt ihr echt nichts Besseres zu tun? Ich meine , ich hab eine Familie, einen Job, ein paar Tiere und nebenher spiele ich WoW. Und ich wüsste ganz spontan mindestens 70 Sachen, die ich lieber machen würde als andere Chars anzuschauen und deren Skillung zu beurteilen. 
Wenn ich jedoch nichts besseres zu tun hätte, als meinen Mitspielern ingame aufzulauern um ihnen meine Meinung aufzudrängen, weil ich mir grad mal wieder 3 Nächte wegen Schurkenskillungen um die Ohren gehauen habe, dann – ja genau dann würde ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um mein Real Life machen


----------



## Tharinn (20. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Nein, ich gebe die Tipps nur auf einem Rp PvE Server(Habe 3 70er Schurken, die anderen 2 sind Untote auf PvP Servern) und bin sehr freundlich. Also ich bin kein Rpler oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, wenn du den Leuten helfen willst gehst du das vielleicht ein wenig falsch an. Mir fällt auch manchmal bei anderen eine etwas merkwürdige Skillung auf. Ich sage dann nicht, dass er mit einer anderen Skillung mehr Spass haben könnte - wer weiss das schon? - sondern frage ihn, was er sich bei dem, was ich merkwürdig an seiner Skillung finde gedacht hat. Meistens klärt sich dann schnell, dass er entweder ein Talent grundfalsch verstanden hat, oder, dass ich eine Möglichkeit eines Talentes einfach noch nicht gesehen habe. So, wie du das machst klingt das nach meinem Empfinden etwas besserwisserisch, und in diesem Spiel ist es wirklich nicht leicht, zwischen Leuten, die sich einbilden, sie hätten die Weisheit mit grooooßen Löffeln gefressen und denen, die sich das nicht nur einbilden zu unterscheiden. Da stellen viele Leute schon mal auf stur, wenn sie so angesprochen werden ... 

Generell finde ich aber gut, dass du Leute ansprichst, wenn du meinst, dass ihre Talentverteilung krumm ist, aber, vielleicht machst du es in Zukunft ein wenig zurückhaltender.


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2008)

@ Tharinn

Hmm ja vllt. hast du recht, ich probier es mal aus wenn ich das nächste mal sojemanden sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (20. April 2008)

@Annovella: Dir ist schon bewusst, dass 70 Leute vorher den gleichen Tipp gegeben haben, oder?


----------



## Saløel (20. April 2008)

Also da machst du den aber was falsch...
Ich spiele zwar erst seit 1,5 monaten, aber ich hab in meier f-liste 24 leute und kenne ne menge Gilden und das eigentlich nur weil ich ihnen gerne geholfen habe, ob es nun beim Questen war oder spirituell usw.
Und ich kenne niemanden der mich je auf die Ignore liste gesetzt hat und ich habe auch niemanden drin.
Ich habe auch keinen Grund dazu, sei höflich und Hilfsbereit  und falls sie es nicht schätzen....

Dann haben sie dich halt nicht verdient und du gehst einfach deinen Weg weiter.

Das mit den '' sone Leute müsste es mehr geben'' bzw. von der Sorte hör ich z.B. ständig, dabei ken ich kaum jemanden bei dem das nicht zutrifft.

Manche leute haben schon komische Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielern.


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2008)

@Saløel

Vllt ist das auch einfach nur Serverbedingt 


@Ghrodan

Schon, aber mir gefiel seine Formulierung besonders!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (20. April 2008)

meiner meinung nach solltest du nicht den tip beherzigen deine missionierungsversuche zukünftig subtiler anzugehen, sondern es schlicht und einfach ganz lassen. es sei denn jemand fragt dich um rat, weil er von deinen sagenumwobenen kenntnissen gehört hat.

jemanden als "behindert im kopf" zu bezeichnen weil er sich dagegen gewehrt hat sich deine wahrheit aufdrängen zu lassen ist genausowenig nett wie jemandem zu unterstellen er habe keinen spass am game weil er nicht so geskillt ist wie du. ich weiss nicht ob du ein guter spieler bist, weil sich das nicht an den 3 jahren wow auf deinem rechner festmacht; scheinbar hast du aber im zwischenmenschlichen bereich wenig "skill" und da solltest du mal hinschauen.

du kannst IMO froh sein dass du deinen feldzug gegen "verskillte" schurken nicht auf einem normalen pvp-server führst. während der eventuelle neuling auf rp noch grübelt wie er dir klar macht, dass er deine einmischung nicht schätzt (ohne ein ticket zu fangen) hättest du dort diese info mit z.b "hdf" unmissverständlich schon 3 mal drin.


----------



## MacLag (20. April 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> also nicht böse sein aber das klingt für mich nicht gerade nett



eigentlich möchte ich mich eher auf deine Signatur beziehen, denn ....

1. sagte schon Jahre früher der damalige Boss von IBM, dass seiner Meinung nach der weltweite Bedarf an
Computern bei etwa 1000 liegen würde ...
2. meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach begann der endgültige Niedergang der "freien Welt" damit, dass
ALDI anfing PC zu verscherbeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (20. April 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Du hast das "e" bei ignore vergessen!



 isch korigire deihne außsahge,ihgnor schreipt mahn miet ,e´.

 biette schreipt wehnn isch feler gehmahct hape.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (20. April 2008)

> ' date='20.04.2008, 07:33' post='506261']
> isch korigire deihne außsahge,ihgnor schreipt mahn miet ,e´.
> 
> biette schreipt wehnn isch feler gehmahct hape.


 Kajne Vähler gefuhnten. Ahlles tohll...


----------



## Gothmorg (20. April 2008)

> Kajne Vähler gefuhnten. Ahlles tohll...



"Gefuhnten" schraihbt mahn mitt "k" ahm Annfahnk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrok_92 (20. April 2008)

Man(n) kann nie nett genug sein!


----------



## Tharinn (20. April 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach solltest du nicht den tip beherzigen deine missionierungsversuche zukünftig subtiler anzugehen, sondern es schlicht und einfach ganz lassen. es sei denn jemand fragt dich um rat, weil er von deinen sagenumwobenen kenntnissen gehört hat.
> 
> [ ... ]



Hmm, ich will dir sagen, warum ich gerne Leute auf ihre Skillung anspreche, wenn mir diese merkwürdig vorkommt. Das hat durchaus egoistische Gründe, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass ich damit nur "missioniere" ... ich habe da durchaus auch schon für mich selber Möglichkeiten entdeckt, die ich ohne "dumme Fragen" nicht oder sehr viel später gefunden hätte. Also, wenn man sich nicht darauf versteift, dass seine Skillung die einzig seelig machende ist, kann man von solchen Fachsimpeleien durchaus auch selber profitieren. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und Erfahrung ...


----------



## Nikomedes (20. April 2008)

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen das dich die meisten auf Ignore setzten. Ich würds auch tun!

1. Wer von sich selber sagt das er "sehr gut" ist, ist meistens das Gegenteil der Fall. Überlass das den anderen! Die meisten können sich eben nicht selber einschätzen!

2. Keine (!!!) Skillung ist "die" beste, jeder hat einen anderen Spielstiel und muss wissen was das beste ist. Ich z.B. komm am besten mit einer "reinen" Skillung zurecht, also mit 61 Punkten in einen Talentbaum! Andere kommen mit Mischskillungen zurecht. Ich würde mich hüten jemanden eine Skillung vorzuschreiben, höchstens würde ich jemanden einen Tipp geben und dann auch nur wenn er mich fragt!

3. Überleg einfach mal wie es dir gehen würde, wenn andere so mit dir umgehen würden!

Der, der die Schnauze von Leuten wie dir voll hat
Nikomedes


----------



## Badomen (20. April 2008)

Na denn geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu Annovella.

Ich spiele zwar kein World of Warcraft mehr jedoch würde ich auch zum gesagten 2/3 gehören, die es einen Mist schehrt ob meine Skillung dir nicht passt.
Hast ja wohl auch im Übermaß diese Aussagen gehört und du solltest sie dir zu Herzen nehmen.
Außerdem auf RP Servern unverantwortlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was du machen könntest ist im AllgemeinChat deine Hilfe anbieten. Es gibt sicherlich Leute die bei einer Schurkenskillung Beratung brauchen, aber nicht unangemeldet.
Und bei WoW ist es halt auch so, dass du nicht sehen kannst was und wer hinter dem Monitor sitzt.
Stell dir mal vor du bist grad genervt, warum auch immer, und dich schreibt einer an: "Deine Skillung ist nicht so gut, guck dir mal meine an" währst du sicherlich auch genervt.
Also respektiere die "Privatsphäre" der Spieler und biete nur auf Anfrage Hilfe an...


----------



## quilosa (20. April 2008)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich will dir sagen, warum ich gerne Leute auf ihre Skillung anspreche, wenn mir diese merkwürdig vorkommt. Das hat durchaus egoistische Gründe, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass ich damit nur "missioniere" ... ich habe da durchaus auch schon für mich selber Möglichkeiten entdeckt, die ich ohne "dumme Fragen" nicht oder sehr viel später gefunden hätte. Also, wenn man sich nicht darauf versteift, dass seine Skillung die einzig seelig machende ist, kann man von solchen Fachsimpeleien durchaus auch selber profitieren. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und Erfahrung ...



du beschreibst aber auch ein komplett anderes szenario; wäre im grunde traurig wenn man nicht über seinen tellerrand schauen würde oder skillungen nicht ausprobiert nur weil man gewisse vorteile bisher nicht erkannt hat. das nenne ich eher eine durch diskussion entstandene spielerische weiterentwicklung.
beim threadersteller hört es sich leider so an als ob er nicht diskutieren sondern anderen seine "selig machende" skillung aufschwatzen wollen würde und wer ihm dafür nicht dankbar ist gleich "behindert im kopf" ist.


----------



## Saji (20. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Oder soll ich jeden Unwissenden/Unerfahrenen Spieler(oder ebayler) einfach herumtollen lassen?


Ja. Sie werden bald schon selber merken, wenn andere Spieler mit ähnlichem Equip es irgendwie besser hinkriegen (falls die Skillung wirklich grottig sein sollte).


Annovella schrieb:


> Denkt dran, dann helf ich anderen die hilfe annehmen nichtmehr...


Das werden wir auch gerade noch überleben.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Kamaji (20. April 2008)

leute die dich auf ignore setzen haben deine Hilfe ganz einfach nicht verdient.. lass sie halts Noobs sein..
ich kenne das^^


----------



## Hubautz (20. April 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> leute die dich auf ignore setzen haben deine Hilfe ganz einfach nicht verdient.. lass sie halts Noobs sein..
> ich kenne das^^



Woher kennst du das? Bist du auch ein Noob?


----------



## oens (20. April 2008)

nix für ungut...aber ich sehe sowas als belästigend an...ich schaue mir auch die skills von anderen druiden an und verstehe nicht immer warum die so und nicht anders geskillt sind...aber ich werde mich hüten denen meinen senf dazu zu geben...ich frage höchstens mal freundlich an weshalb die so geskillt sind und wo die dann die vorteile sehen...evtl wäre das für mich ja auch besser so und nicht wie ich selber geskillt habe...


----------



## Moronic (20. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, bzw. würde gerne Tipps von euch hören.
> 
> Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler mit Schurken und kenn mich im PvE und PVP gut aus. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Skillungen. Darum gebe ich auch gerne Tipps an neulinge bzw. 70er die anscheinend keine 5 Minuten an ihrer Skillung nachgedacht haben.
> 
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen:

*Einfach mal beherzt die Fresse halten.* Lass die Leute doch skilllen und spielen wie sie wollen. Ich schreibe dir ja auch nicht vor welchen Beruf du im RL ausüben sollst.
Vermutlich setzten sie dich nicht wegen deiner Ratschläge auf Igno, sondern weil du vermutlich permanent alles besser wissen musst.


----------



## Zerleena (20. April 2008)

hmmm will ich mal meine 2 cents dazuwerfen. Bin zwar kein Schurke sondern Hexenmeister aber ich kann es (egal welche Klasse mir es sagt) nicht ab, wenn mir jemand käme auch wenns freundlich gehalten ist, und mir sagt "deine Skillung wird dich net weit bringen bzw. haste damit sicher keinen Spaß." Ja? woher wissen die das, steht das auf meiner virtuellen Stirn geschrieben? Bin Gebrechens-Hexer zum Beispiel pur und unverblümt.

Wurde auch schonmal gefragt was ne gute Skillung zum Leveln wäre und habe dem Spieler gesagt es ist nur ne Empfehlung oder Idee, Gebrechen zum Leveln zu nutzen. Kein Ignore. Warum? Ich wurde gefragt, Punkt. Aber würde ich auf den andern Hexer zugehn und sagen: du hör mal, du solltest gleich mit level 10 auf Gebrechen gehn denn das ist die absolute Skillung = Ignore. Sicher du meinst es gut aber ich lasse mich in der Hinsicht ne wirklich gern "bemutteln" was die beste Skillung wäre. Genauso später für Raids oder Instanzen. Würde auch gern jedesmal rausgehn wenn wieder sowas kommt wie: nee wir wollen keine Sukkubus, du nimmst gefälligst Wichtel und warum biste nicht auf Dämo wir brauchen deinen Blutpakt komplett geskillt. Ja schön gesagt aber so läuft das nicht. Ich hab letztens mal n altes Buch wiedergefunden mit ein paar kleinen Regeln des Zusammenlebens in JEDER Hinsicht und einer davon war:

Sagt niemandem dass er total falsch liegt oder sich irrt. Vielleicht ist es wirklich so, aber niemand wird aus einer solchen Situation nachgeben, eher weiter auf dem Standpunkt beharren auch wenn er weiß dass ihr Recht habt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel jemandem sage: er hat die falsche SKillung oder redet Stuss und ich weiß es; Kauleiste halten(TS) oder einfach sich seinen Teil denken. Einfach sagen, hmm ok wusste ich noch nicht oder ist mir neu. Sicher juckt es manchen in den Fingern jetzt unbedingt einen reinzudrücken wie RECHT man hat aber was bringt das? Ignoremeldung vom anderen Spieler. Da isses mir auch egal, wie es verpackt ist, dass der andere recht hat, aber wer mir auf den Kopf zusagen würde, deine Skillung ist net toll oder ich sollte umskillen würde ich es nicht anders tun wie die meisten der 2/3.


----------



## Delphin87 (21. April 2008)

Dein Problem kenne ich. Bei mir war es auch immer das selbe. Ich habe mitnerweile 6 70er spiele seid 4 Jahren und mit meinen t3,5 hexi war ich immer besser im DmG als jeder t5ler. Was auch wirklich auffiel bei uns im Raid. Bei meinem Heiler meinen Lieblingschar das selbe. Ich halte alles am leben selbst wenn nur noch der Krieger und ich am Leben sind (was auch schon oft mals im Raid passierte) und die ganzen Leute im TS das Spektakel miterleben durften. Aber trotzdem wurde ich auch immer angepöbelt das meine Skillung Scheiße sei usw. Nicht dass ich immer versuchen wollte denen eine Skillung aufzudrücken nein. Meine Argumentation war von anfang an immer die, dass man seine Skillung die am besten zu einen passt irgendwann mal finden wird. Nicht jede Skillung ist auf einen wie auf Maß geschnitten. Und nit das meine Raidgilden irgendwie Schlecht waren, das auch nicht. Ich war immer der Meinung das liegt an meinem Hexi daran, dass ich meine Dot´s ganz einfach immer anders platziert habe. Bei den andern Char´s weiß ichs nicht genau. 

Aber ich Raide auch nicht mehr und mir ist es egal was Leute mit ihren Char´s anstellen/was für skillungen die haben usw. Es wird immer vergessen dass WoW nur ein Spiel ist. -.-


----------



## Valanihirae (21. April 2008)

Ignore oder Igor?^^

@TE: Also wenn du die Leute einfach so anwisperst, obwohl sie dich nicht um Hilfe gebeten haben, dann wunder dich nicht über diverse ignorEs. Oh mann oh mann, wenn das einer mal  bei mir so versuchen würde - Ignore! Ich hab total lang an meiner Skillung gekämpft, um sie zu optimieren, da würd ich mir nie reinreden lassen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. April 2008)

> Was hat sich dieser Spieler bei der Skillung gedacht?


Wie bereits gesagt wurde, der Ton macht die Musik. Würdest du die Spieler eher anschreiben mit "Hallo, hab mal eine Frage zu deiner Skillung, suche nämlich immer Leute mit etwas ungewöhnlicher Talentvergabe zum vergleichen der Erfahrungen, hast du Lust dich ein bisschen mit mir darüber zu unterhalten? =)"

Auch neue Spieler denken sich etwas, wenn sie durch die Talentbäume klicken, nicht gleich alles als Sinnfrei abstempeln. Zumindest kommst du mit einer höflichen Anfrage, ob der Spieler sich denn überhaupt damit befassen möchte weiter, als wenn du ihn gleich verurteilst.


----------



## alchilèes (21. April 2008)

wenn mich einer anwispert mit dem hinweis meine skillung wäre ja nicht der reisser, landet er bei mir schneller auf igno als er imba rufen kann.....
auf spezies die meinen sie sind der absolute player und wissen alles kann die welt verzichten.
beim hochspielen eines chars lernt man damit zu spielen und skillt so wie es am besten zur spielweise passt, wenn einer sieht das du im damage weit über ihn bist und er dich nach tipps fragt kannst du dein "WISSEN"
gern weitergeben ansonsten behalt es für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pümi1 (21. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man so skillen, dass amn die skillung spielen KANN... ich habe schon öfter bei nem kumepl gesehen, der immer möglichst "gut" speccen wollte, aber kp hatte wie man die skillung spielte und so im endeffekt schlechter war..

Deshalb meine meinung: Skill und Erfahrung sind oftmals wichtiger als so manches andere an den skillungen
(Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass eine gute skillung nicht anzuraten wäre xD)


----------

